# Sticky  Glycine Photo Gallery



## Jazzmaster

Let's see those Glycines!

*Airman Base 22 GMT*


----------



## Jazzmaster

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

*Eugene Meylan Automatic
*


----------



## alllexandru

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## imachucas

My incursore







My airman







My lagunare


----------



## Kwaichang

Combat Sub Automatic on Blue/Red NATO


----------



## Zealot

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Wow! I love all of them, but especially your Sub Kwaichang! Here's my Combat Auto. I haven't seen too many of these around, is this model not made anymore?


----------



## powerballn503

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Sodiac

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Here's some pics of Glycines I have owned and/or still own. Some are reviewed on my blog at 
webWatchWorld :


----------



## danza

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Ames

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Jazzmaster

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Great to see all of these Glycines! :-!


----------



## gaopa

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Glycine Combat Sub quartz on leather, red ZULU and on a watchadoo bracelet. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## jmv

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

hi,
difficult to post after you , Gaopa, beautiful pictures you did....you have got talent definetly....
then here is my collection, but without talent....:roll:















Bye, jm.


----------



## Stockman

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Incursore 44mm manual on Meyhofer Locarno, a bit like alllexandru's one.


----------



## Denke27

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

What a great thread! :-!

Here's some of the ones I've had (still have a few of them:


























































































































































Here's the ones I have at the moment:










...and a black Incursore.

Have a nice week! 

/Erik


----------



## jmpresidente

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Proximamente.... Mi Airman 18

Soon My airman 18

...


----------



## ericfeuer

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## watchgolfer

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Here's my combat sub auto...


----------



## powerballn503

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My new Rettangolo!


----------



## omeglycine

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Great past and current collection Sodiac! A few of those I once owned and am now missing because of your pics (ARCO II, a different Lagunare, etc). I've been out of the country and away from the boards the last few weeks, but I'll have to add my current two to the thread tonight.


----------



## omeglycine

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Just incredible Erik! Very envious. Also love the Strat, don't see many of those. I'll post my white dial later.


----------



## alllexandru

All, great pictures and watches.
Looking towards for my first Airman, hopefully this year

Keep them coming!


There is one more ithing using Tapatalk


----------



## mayostard

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## jankoxxx

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

this is my baby


----------



## Mark01

*Here's The New Guys Contribution*


----------



## MikeAB

*Re: Here's The New Guys Contribution*

Here are mine:


----------



## gerryoris

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Am been drolling for the Airman Base 22 GMT,incredible watch indeed!


----------



## jarnould

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Well ... here are mine - I still have all those ...


----------



## gr8adv

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Ok here are the boys. In all reality I had to pull them out to snap a few pics. That is not a good sign. Possibly the guys will go up for sale. I luv em, but have to face a bit of reality here. Enjoy the shots, and pm me if interested. Did I mention I luv these guys. I always found a bit odd that I would always get people asking me about the Glycines when I wore them more than any other watch. btw I have no idea how to remove the duplicate at the bottom, sorry.

A little coin'edge...









How bout something 18k from the 1940's









A happy restored black dial from the 60's









An maybe the best documented am/pm that still exists in unrestored unmolested condition...


----------



## primerak

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## ChuckW

*Re: Here's The New Guys Contribution*

I've owned several other Glycines, but these are the ones I currently have.


----------



## ericfeuer

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Kwaichang

Combat Automatic on Blue/Red NATO


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

This is a really compelling thread. Compliments to both Glycine and its buyers; the variety presented here is incredible. However, I also HATE threads like this because they point out the glaring gaps in my own collection.


----------



## Gear Pig

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Wow, there are some great collections here. I just have the one Glycine Airman... so far. ;-)


----------



## Zenrag

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Just one o far. Incursore blackjack


----------



## Hanwen

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

here's my Combat Sub.


----------



## ThomasAn

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Base 22 for me.


----------



## guille

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My Combat 07


----------



## natalemm

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



Gear Pig said:


> Wow, there are some great collections here. I just have the one Glycine Airman... so far. ;-)
> View attachment 683631
> View attachment 683617
> View attachment 683618


Is your MLV a mod or was it built like that? I like the reverse bezel. I've wondered how it might look if I ever reversed mine if it ever got badly scratched. Took a bad lume pic the other day...


----------



## Gear Pig

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Natalemm,

This is one of the new batch (75 pieces, I think) of MLV's that Glycine built for the US market a couple of months ago. I think Saltzman and Greg at WatchMann have them in stock. The only differences between this one and the original MLV that I am aware of are the brushed steel vs the black bezel and the traditional "crown lock" that is included on this latest version. I agree, I like the brushed steel bezel a bit more than the black. Though, the black bezel does make the original MLV "stand out from the Airman crowd."

Cheers,

Mitch


----------



## picklepossy

Newly acquired Base 22 Purist. Very elegant piece. Came on bracelet but like the look of the NATO and leather.


----------



## powerballn503

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Picked up a Isofrane for my Lagunare. First Isofrane purchase, and is far and away the most comfortable strap I have worn.
Compliments the retro feel of the Lagunare well.
I absolutely love it!


----------



## mssansserif

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Here is my one and only


----------



## ZIPPER79

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Howdy,

Here's an image of my Glycine Observer! It's been discontinued and had to wait almost 2 months to get.....


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

and this is my Glycine, with no information known what model which year it is  Couldn't find info in web and Glycine official site didn't answer yet for my info request, sounds like son in law. A.Schild 1902/03 caliber. Help would be appreciated to identify it:


----------



## frie2u

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Got my new Glycine Black Jack recently. No 251/500 in the world.

Quite huge for my small wrist.. yet still feel good on my wrist.

cheers


----------



## grotty

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

I realized I haven't put mine up yet.

Airman 22 GA.


----------



## siv

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

I no longer own any of these watches and boy do I regret it!


I still have one Glycine though - my favourite!


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Winding together my Airman Special I next to Tissot 788 Caliber T 12 Navigator


----------



## Tickythebull

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My Lagunare 3819 on mesh bracelet, the bracelet really suits this model, very comfortable and I like the look.


----------



## Stockman

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Three Gentelemen standing in a row.


----------



## grotty

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## mike120

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



alllexandru said:


>


I have always desperately wanted one of those, though they are about 5mm too big for my wrist. Anyway, here is a shot of my airman, showing where it belongs in the crystal.


----------



## Quartersawn

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

I got this a month or so ago. If it were a bit smaller (say 40mm) I'd get a couple more in different colors.


----------



## ChuckW

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## gippo

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My new entry :-!







& older


----------



## arkolykos

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## gippo

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Airman :-!


----------



## sevenalvan

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

New to the forum..here is what I'm wearing today, my 07 Glycine Combat Automatic 3868 43mm on factory black and orange leather strap.


----------



## glengoyne17

Any combat sub 11 pictures please? Most are from classic combat sub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

All my vintage Glycines at one shot, newest one is 40 years old - the vacuum, still expanding and looking for that bumper:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Very nice vintage models you have there.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

thank you, will dig until Meylan


----------



## Kasanova

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My Glycine Bienne-Geneve, unknown year. A guy from Glycine SA promised to give me information but 3 weeks already and still not any news from him.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Send him a follow-up email.


----------



## watchfreak2003

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## glengoyne17

Wow! Thanks watch freak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Have in my archive similar dial . Obviously there were many varieties.
View attachment 807970




Kasanova said:


> My Glycine Bienne-Geneve, unknown year. A guy from Glycine SA promised to give me information but 3 weeks already and still not any news from him.
> 
> View attachment 807255


----------



## watchfreak2003

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

More Combat Sub pics.


----------



## glengoyne17

Stunning pics! Again....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenalvan

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Todays pick...Airman 2000 with unusual burgundy face on factory SS bracelet.


----------



## Kasanova

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Could not open your attachment, zyk1on !


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

kasanova, no need to click on attachment, my pic is under yours, see the dial, one is signed 17 rubis one is bienne under the brand, the lugs look different also.


----------



## Kasanova

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Ah, Ok, I see it. The subdial is different also. Tkx for share.


----------



## erreeffe

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Here's my new Incursore II manual on camo Nato b-)









Hope you like it! ;-)
Ciao, R


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Thread deserves BUMP


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Rhyalus

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Some early Glycine Automatics from my vintage collection,with the 1931 patented Automatic Module, the EMSA ( Eugene Meylan SA ) signed one is very rare, and the Swiss and German patent numbers on the module are unrelated patents. An indicator that its a very early prototype, This was common in those times. However, later, I guess in the 1933-35 with the US patents the numbers are referring to the correct Automatic Module ( next posts )

CH81653 - a jigsaw
CH77588 - a drive-belt protector
CH77878, CH81251 - two chemical processes for colors
DE114688 - a twine machine
DE114720 - and an oil can


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

I am lucky to have the below one, this time with correct patent numbers, and a retailer signed on the dial with a unique foldable level for the gold case lock and time setting:


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

The last of my early Glycine Automatics.Produced for the U.S market, these models have serials on the case lugs not signed EMSA anymore. During recession years late 30's its obvious from the timepieces they are not coherent with the cases and dials:



















its my Glycine weekend, so many posts for them, I am done for this weekend


----------



## omeglycine

Zyk1on, that last one is beautiful! That's a re-issue I could get behind.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



omeglycine said:


> Zyk1on, that last one is beautiful! That's a re-issue I could get behind.


Sorry am not native English speaker, didn't understand this


----------



## omeglycine

Just stating that if Glycine is looking to resurrect some models, that particular model would make a handsome dress watch.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

UUpps OK, still learning some ' sayings' 

That one is very small though 30 mm w/out crown. Will put them on winder for trial, lets see if they will be wound. Normally these bumpers reserve is 35 hours not bad for a 80 year oldtimer. Glycine started actually resurrecting their old models, started with Eugene Meylan ( homage to the top picture in this page ) and now the AM - PM Airman. The modern Bienne 1914 models are having similar cases. Hope they will start also their movements resurrections with modifications.


----------



## A+U

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

since Eugene Meylan is the founder its also a Glycine, with manufacture movement:


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

And a unique piece, Quartz digital Glycine:


----------



## waldii

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Family Photo:


----------



## Roman Centurion

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Hello to you and to all Gylcine fellow collectors!
I'm just arrived in the WYS Forum, and this is my first post.
I particularly love Glycine, among other Brands of course, and I really appreciate all the beautiful References you posted.
Best wishes to All for the New Year!

The Centurion


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Welcome to WUS and the Glycine subforum Roman. Trust you will have great time here and a good journey through timepieces. Once you warm up we will be glad to see you active. Happy new year all.


----------



## Brice

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Best Season Greetings to you all, fellow forumers !










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Matt0129

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Hello everyone first post here as well. Just picked up a Incursore 46mm sap auto. Comes in the mail in a few days cant wait to get it. This is also my first mechanical watch. ill make sure to post some pictures when it arrives!


----------



## A+U

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

New year, new double ridged leather strap


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

The first who arrived this year. Another vintage from the 20's, art deco style case in white gold. This Glycine manufacture movement was also used by A.LeCoultre for the American Market ladies pendant watches.The vintage reversed folding clasp is my addition, not original to the watch.

















































and the LeCoultre with this Glycine movement


----------



## DeepEye

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Could someone please post a pic of the new 36mm Combat 6?


----------



## miles_louis

*Glycine Gallery*



mike120 said:


> I have always desperately wanted one of those, though they are about 5mm too big for my wrist. Anyway, here is a shot of my airman, showing where it belongs in the crystal.


Where did you get that strap?! Love it.


----------



## kbalch

*Glycine Gallery*
















My two new toys!


----------



## SteveHookEm

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

This is my Incursore. I have a Ningaloo Reef on the way. Can't wait to shoot it. I'll post it soon as well.


----------



## miles_louis

*Glycine Gallery*

Here is my LCC 3000 today. Just realised my date is wrong. Happy Australia Day!


----------



## miles_louis

*Glycine Gallery*







^


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

I completed the Vacuum series in the collection until I find out more varieties. The ad from 1962 and a fine example joined the Glycine family in the watchbox.

View attachment 969035

View attachment 969032


View attachment 969027


View attachment 969029


----------



## Brice

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



zyk1on said:


> I completed the Vacuum series in the collection until I find out more varieties. The ad from 1962 and a fine example joined the Glycine family in the watchbox.
> 
> View attachment 969029


Great catch, congrats !

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Californio

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Mine!


----------



## MUrsus

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My Incursore.
View attachment 987887


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Added another interesting model from Glycine to the collection:

View attachment 992901


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



Emre said:


> Added another interesting model from Glycine to the collection


Yipes! What a odd ball model (pun intended). I get the dimpling of the dial for a golf themed watch, but the colour?


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



Uwe W. said:


> Yipes! What a odd ball model (pun intended). I get the dimpling of the dial for a golf themed watch, but the colour?


Was for winter golfing maybe  Who knows whose design this was, not sure how many watch brands went through such turbulent times like Glycine and came up with strange models.

But me like.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

And another Airman from 1953-55 era. The minute hand tail, which is useless, or we don't know yet how to use it and what for Felsa 692, Bidynator caliber.Featuring the 24 hour dial patent CH314050 registered by Glycine in 1953.


----------



## Karlosek

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My a bit special Glycine Incursore.
I bought it secondhand a month ago. Original owner got the California dial and hands swapped.
I like the watch a lot! Price was good too (about 400 bucks). :-!

View attachment 997081


Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

View attachment 1010823


View attachment 1010824


The Glycine Observer/ Luftwaffe from 2003. What I know about this 'flieger ' is, Glycine came up with this model in 2003 and has two different dial varieties ' Observer ' and ' Luftwaffe ' . 'Luftwaffe' dials are believed to be discontinued after small amount of production to speak to a larger community via ' Observer '. ETA 2824-2, 42 mm.

The Observer is the only one Glycine I saw, where the ' used ' ones are sold at the 90 % of its MSRP, due to low production amounts


----------



## ZIPPER79

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

This is my second Observer


----------



## LH2

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

*Combat 7 with (discontinued) bead blast case finish...

*


----------



## Brice

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Airman _Vintage 1953_









Cheers,
Brice


----------



## somery

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My first Glycine. Just got it this Monday...


----------



## bruceleeroy

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My first Glycine also. Combat 6 manual.


----------



## omeglycine

From yesterday


----------



## Alistoro

My Airman D24 09


----------



## rosborn

Great watch and photo!


----------



## Alistoro

Taken whilst waiting for my Chilli chicken ramen at Wagamama in the Victoria area of London ...


rosborn said:


> Great watch and photo!


----------



## Emre

Something you don't see often.

Glycine ' The Chief '

Actually, until another one surfaces this is the only documented and known survivor of this line. With the retailer 'Tuerler' mark on the dial:

















Next to its buddies...

more details in my blog


----------



## omeglycine

Very cool Emre. I notice it doesn't have a cyclops and obviously has the print you've mentioned. Any other differences from the same era Airman?


----------



## Emre

I am not sure the one at the left should have cyclops. These 1953 - 55 era Airmans aren't supposed to have date magnifier. However until I source one can live with it. I am surprised these both have hacking seconds with that pin surfacing at 24. Thats something new to me, thought that hack specs started only after 1960.You learn something new every day 

As for ' The Chief ', except the dial marks everything else is the same like its era Airmans, even the rotor is signed Airman. Andre sourced a users manual for this Chief, can't find it now where I archived it, ' The Chief ' was for the NAVY if my memory serves me right.


----------



## omeglycine

I also wasn't sure about the cyclops, but was deferring to your knowledge on the subject!

As always, very interesting piece and background. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LH2

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Airman Base 22 Purist, 12-on-top...


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Something unusual for me but couldn't resist to add into my collection. A ladies pendant watch, beautifully engraved and cased also by Glycine:

























it's a mini movement 22*9 mm, FHF 59-21, from the 60's. The hour and minute hands are the smallest I've seen, needs sharp eyes to see the time


----------



## iceman66

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My first Glycine arrived late last week - it will not be my last.


----------



## Grootmokum




----------



## fozarin

My mysterious Base 22. I really love it.


----------



## somery

Two new pics of my Combat Sub, now on Glycine bracelet...


----------



## somery

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Adding a few more that I just took...


----------



## SParis

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Wow. Great pictures, great watches. But only two Combat 7s, and both white. I'm really surprised.


----------



## travelbug

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



Emre said:


> and this is my Glycine, with no information known what model which year it is  Couldn't find info in web and Glycine official site didn't answer yet for my info request, sounds like son in law. A.Schild 1902/03 caliber. Help would be appreciated to identify it:


Hello Emre, 
Did you ever find out any information about this watch? I have the same one but with a blue dial. I absolutely love it, but I have no info on it. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



travelbug said:


> Hello Emre,
> Did you ever find out any information about this watch? I have the same one but with a blue dial. I absolutely love it, but I have no info on it. Please let me know. Thanks.


 Hello, at that time I couldn't find anything solid as for the model and year. This particular watch pissed me of and made me build a whole website for *ALL* the vintage Glycine watches, including this water sports model.:-!

I've found also original booklets from the 60's and 70's ( the most obscure period of Glycine with the 80's). Have a look at at this page:

Glycintennial/Vintage Calibers

I know one more member who has the same watch with orange dial, it's a killer, this is his video. Post a picture of yours, maybe we can put the trio black,blue and orange dials together.

PS: The movement is an AS 1901/03 not 02/03, I made a failure at that time when I posted a year ago. The AS 1901 is a hand winding caliber and AS 1903 is automatic, both are 11,5 lignes calibers. So this AS 1901/03 stands for automatic watch which can be also hand wound through the screw down crown.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Got a clean example of the 'High Frequency ' Vacuum model, just came from Spa and took his place in the box. I think these are all the Vacuum case models:


----------



## omeglycine

Very nice Emre! So is it a 4Hz rate? I'm assuming so since it appears prior to 1965, when I believe GP produced the first watch beating at 5Hz.

Edit: upon second look it looks somewhere between mid 60s and early 70s. So could be 5Hz as well I guess.


----------



## Emre

Thank you omeglycine.

Yes, it's a 4 Hz rate watch.I also believe it's from early 70's, it's casing the ETA 2724 movement, which Ranfft states as the first ETA movement at 28.800A/h - 4 Hz rate produced from 1969-1972.

Vacuum casing patent dates to 1961. Glycine crown was applied in the logo in 1967 and the brochure I have is from the 70's, pricing that high frequency model at 364 CHF. The below two round case Vacuums are from 60's, casing both ETA 2472, upper photo Vacuums from 70's.


----------



## muchacho_

Desk diving with my Glycine 


IMAG0200_1_1_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Emre

Latest addition to the collection the Airman AM/PM from 1953 before the pat reg:






























No hack mechanism, no triangle marks as other Felsa casing early Airmen. The price tag on the box is USD 51,95  The papers/manual don't belong to this watch I displayed it only for cosmetic purposes.


----------



## Brice

Great catch, Emre, congrats !

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Hilts

Afternoon all! I picked up this 'dixi' cased diver a few weeks back. Keeping good time - just need to track down its matching bracelet if I can find out what it looked like!


----------



## Emre

Hilts, welcome to the Glycine sub-forum. Great timepiece you have there, it screams 1970's and looks like had a tough journey to reach our day. I've some model's specs from those years in my site, but couldn't see an exact match.It still can give an idea about similar models bracelets: http://www.glycintennial.com/calibers.php

Those years were survival years therefore obscure, am not surprised.Do you see any case-back markings or numbers? I guess the dial color was originally green, how big is it?Thank you for posting


----------



## Uwe W.

Hilts said:


> Afternoon all! I picked up this 'dixi' cased diver a few weeks back. Keeping good time - just need to track down its matching bracelet if I can find out what it looked like!


What a beauty! Although I absolutely love its battered and worn patina, it would drive me crazy to think about where all that paint ended up. If I had a dial that looked like that I'd get the watch movement cleaned on a weekly basis... ;-)


----------



## Hilts

Heh, I haven't popped it open yet however the seller provided the photographs below, I can't see any flakes however I'll have it looked at rather soon I think!

Thanks for the link Emre that's a great website you have there! The case is about 45mm wide including the crown and 46mm lug to lug. There's no number on the back of the case however on the inside it is numbered 4052:


----------



## Uwe W.

Hilts said:


> The case is about 45mm wide including the crown and 46mm lug to lug.


Great case size. So much for larger watches being a "new trend". Look back far enough into the history of watches and it's obvious that it's small watches that were the trend and that the big boys are just coming back to town. ;-)


----------



## oring

newly acquired Airman 08 chrono


----------



## Emre

What a chrono oring! 

Two legends in one timepiece the Airman and the Valjoux 7750 chrono caliber( this one has the Val 7754, it's the modified 7750 with GMT function) . Superb combo!


----------



## oring

Emre said:


> What a chrono oring!
> 
> Two legends in one timepiece the Airman and the Valjoux 7750 chrono caliber( this one has the Val 7754, it's the modified 7750 with GMT function) . Superb combo!


Thank you very much. I was actually had my eyes on Airman base 22 or Airman 09 chrono, but then my dealer offered me an _irresistible_ price.. and ended owning this model, my very first Glycine and I think it won't be the last.


----------



## Emre

Not a watch though, but a historic document of early Glycine Airman. Will be good to have under this roof.

The manual of 1953-55 era Airmen, introducing the new features so as date magnifier,hack mechanism and the minute tailend. The question, if the early Airmen should have a date magnifier became clear now:

















It's really historic look at these countries: Belgian Congo and Indochina.

Thank you Bill Shaine for sharing this document.

And the watch described in the manual:


----------



## Stockman

Refreshing this thread with SST12 in marine mode


----------



## Stockman

...and Airman 9


----------



## Nate2046

I've been looking for a GMT watch for the last couple of years. Had pretty much decided on a Airman Base 22 with the black face but was still debating the Purist or GMT version. Happened to come across a 1953 Vintage and couldn't resist. I love the vintage look in a more modern case size.


----------



## Gordon2008

My Glycine Incursore Black Jack Chrono say Hi to everyone!


----------



## chris slack




----------



## Charles Belin

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My Combat 6 3890.18-LB8 upgraded to croco wristband


----------



## sinthemau

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My first Airman!!!! :-d
It's my 4th Glycine but this deserves a picture in the Forum. Great Bargain: 1 month old with guarantee and all the suff (box, Nato strarp...) for less than half the price. Wow!!!










Picture is not great but watch it is.
Only con: not the greatest readability at night (no lume at hour places), and also at dusk...but tou can live with it. All the other things are great, an it is also lovely.;-)
10 over 10 for a 24 hour modern watch but with vintage fashion.


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Congrats M, on the Airman. First Airman, not sure it will be the last if you get addicted


----------



## sinthemau

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My first and not the last, for sure...you are right Enre! Next one a real vintage from the past. Just the time to have the needed money :roll:



Emre said:


> Congrats M, on the Airman. First Airman, not sure it will be the last if you get addicted


----------



## LH2

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## omeglycine

LH2 said:


> http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/l...IwMTMwOTE1LTAwMzIyLmpwZw_zps3034f665.jpg.html


Love that version of the combat sub. Nice pic and watch.


----------



## Jazzmaster

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

I see that a Photobucket glitch has removed the photos in Post #2 of this thread. So, here they are again...*

Eugene Meylan Automatic

*


----------



## 33mgb

My first post as a new Glycine owner - here's my Combat Sub


----------



## chris slack

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

very nice.less is more !!


Charles Belin said:


> My Combat 6 3890.18-LB8 upgraded to croco wristband
> View attachment 1213337


----------



## Ettore Castellano

Incursore 200m manual winding


----------



## zizousama

Emre said:


> What a chrono oring!
> 
> Two legends in one timepiece the Airman and the Valjoux 7750 chrono caliber( this one has the Val 7754, it's the modified 7750 with GMT function) . Superb combo!


How does this watch fare out against competitors of the same class in terms of reliability and build quality? I was offered one for $1800. Would you think that's a fantastic deal?


----------



## Emre

zizousama said:


> How does this watch fare out against competitors of the same class in terms of reliability and build quality? I was offered one for $1800. Would you think that's a fantastic deal?


Not sure about a ' fantastic ' deal, depends on your sources. But a quick check from auction sites shows the new chronograph starts minimum at USD 2,3K, in this case 1,8K looks reasonable of course, if its new.Since this thread is an album, you might want to post pictures and create another thread in the forum so other members can also chime in.


----------



## Uwe W.

zizousama said:


> How does this watch fare out against competitors of the same class in terms of reliability and build quality? I was offered one for $1800. Would you think that's a fantastic deal?


Please avoid posting the same question in multiple threads of the same sub-forum. Also, since this is a photo gallery, it is better to ask questions in another thread, or conversely, send the question to the person in question a PM. Thanks.


----------



## zizousama

Uwe W, thank you for the directions and please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## chris slack

combat sub on a Hirsch gaucho strap


----------



## Jazzmaster

Thought I'd add this to the mix...;-)


----------



## Emre

this vintage item collecting thing is sickness

Couldn't resist the Bausch & Lomb Aviators sunglasses ( pre Ray-Ban, the parent company at that time ) in its original metal case from WW II era, goes back to 1937 actually but don't know yet how date it. Great combo next to the vintage Airman Special, certainly somewhere in the history they have been used already together:


----------



## LH2

New arrival, and my fourth Glycine, an Incursore Big Date. I found a minty pre-owned one, and what a nice watch for the money! Much better in person than I expected. The case is a curvy gem. The hue of the blue dial is more subdued than the stock photo led me to believe, but I'm very pleased with the color. The (very) domed sapphire crystal is a beauty, and the strap seems to be of excellent quality.


----------



## jmh86325

68 Combat


----------



## Aquavit

jmh86325 said:


> 68 Combat


Now that sir, is lovely!


----------



## Chewie03

My very first mechanical automatic watch. I have many other quartz watches (mainly Citizen), but decided to purchase an automatic. Glad this is my first one, it's a beauty!


----------



## Emre

handsome watch and great first auto choice. also a good combo with that nato band. use it in health.


----------



## omeglycine

Chewie03 said:


> My very first mechanical automatic watch. I have many other quartz watches (mainly Citizen), but decided to purchase an automatic. Glad this is my first one, it's a beauty!


Great pairing with that NATO. Extremely sharp looking, well chosen all around!


----------



## CSSTAP

I'd love to add my black Airman Base 22 Purist pics to the gallery but the Upload does not seem to work...


----------



## Uwe W.

CSSTAP said:


> I'd love to add my black Airman Base 22 Purist pics to the gallery but the Upload does not seem to work...


I'm not having any problems uploading images. Not sure about your set-up, but maybe you need to try using a different web browser, or maybe you doing something wrong?


----------



## CSSTAP

I think it was IE. Woks fine with Firefox.


----------



## Brice

Is there any better place to sport a Vintage 1953 ?




























;-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Aquavit

Nice shots Brice, is that Pierrefonds?


----------



## Emre

What happens if you have 2 timepieces in mind, which, for one of them you have hopes but the other one is pie in the sky. You hunt and try to find spurs in which continent/country they might be.The 'hunt' which shadows the 'kill'...

Then you meet a real airman, who was flying a F-105 Thunderchief back in Vietnam and he has both those watches available you had on the top of your 'ever wanted ' list....From a fellow WUS member here comes the number one:









Latest addition into the collection: The Glycine Airman SST Chronograph from 1968, produced 100 pieces back then ( A german source mentions only 20 were sold, not verified yet ) .Recently in spa before joining my watch-box, having a couples' treatment with its partner 

Number two, to be continued...


----------



## Aquavit

Emre said:


> What happens if you have 2 timepieces in mind, which, for one of them you have hopes but the other one is pie in the sky. You hunt and try to find spurs in which continent/country they might be.The 'hunt' which shadows the 'kill'...
> 
> Then you meet a real airman, who was flying a F-105 Thunderchief back in Vietnam and he has both those watches available you had on the top of your 'ever wanted ' list....From a fellow WUS member here comes the number one:
> 
> View attachment 1277863
> 
> 
> Latest addition into the collection: The Glycine Airman SST Chronograph from 1968, produced 100 pieces back then ( A german source mentions only 20 were sold, not verified yet ) .Recently in spa before joining my watch-box, having a couples' treatment with its partner
> 
> Number two, to be continued...


Nice piece Emre, does that mean there are 80 NOS lying around somewhere as yet undiscovered??


----------



## Emre

Aquavit said:


> Nice piece Emre, does that mean there are 80 NOS lying around somewhere as yet undiscovered??


That might be the case, if that information is correct. The reason for the un-met sales volume was justified in that source with the raising automatic chronograph trend from 1969 onwards, so the retail price wasn't competitive. My guess is,if they are still around, they might be altogether in a storage or drawer somewhere by the same person.Samuel Werner Glur, the Sales Director who initiated the Airman launch a decade ago was the owner of Glycine at this period (1964-1974 ). He might be THE guy Glur, due to his track record, an efficient sales person, has the potential to promote other sales with these chronos by give away promotions. I wish Werner Siegrist would be still in the market and could share his knowledge with us, because its just 1967 when he leaves Switzerland and comes to the U.S to lead the Glycine Service Center. It's exactly this time when these chronos were manufactured and they are mainly in and from CONUS.

It might be also these Val 72 and Val 724 ( R72 + 4th hand/GMT ) SST cased Glycine Chronographs were produced in one party and their total volume is 100. The GMT Chrono is actually my number 2 from the same source and its a NOS example. The Airman above was purchased first in Hickham AFB, Honolulu Base Exchange in 1969, that part I've tracked down, but the GMT, no track yet.

All above is just an educated guess


----------



## jw1963

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Just acquired this Altus, my second Glyine-Love it!


Emre said:


> Congrats M, on the Airman. First Airman, not sure it will be the last if you get addicted


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Nice one, reminds the up&down chronos from the 40's cased in late 70-80's fashion. Is it a Val 7750 movement?


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Glycine Gallery*



jw1963 said:


> Just acquired this Altus, my second Glyine-Love it!


Don't recall having seen a wrist shot of this model, which incidentally has changed my opinion of the model for the better. It looks great. What size wrist do you have?


----------



## Brice

Aquavit said:


> Nice shots Brice, is that Pierrefonds?


Indeed, Stephen, Pierrefonds castle, north of Paris...
You're quite sharp on French places, congratulations !

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## jw1963

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Hi, wrist size is just a bit over 8-1/4". Found this at local dealer and fell in love with it, came with their black leather band but I think it looks better with tan. Also have Glycine Lagunare.
Thanks.


----------



## jw1963

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Hi, yes it is. Agree with your description, very unique look for today.


----------



## jw1963

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Hi, love the F104, have a Lagunare and Altus Chrono. Are you happy with the F104? Considering looking for one.
Thanks.


----------



## jw1963

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Has anyone ever used a deployment strap for their Glycine?


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Gentlemen, this is supposed to be a photo thread, a gallery of Glycines. Please use/create another thread for discussions of any length or posts with unrelated questions.

Thanks.


----------



## MAJJ

My CS Stealth says hi


----------



## jw1963

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Apologies, new to forum. Attached pic of my new Lagunare.


----------



## krzysiek29

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Hello This is my first post and first Airman ;


----------



## roguehog




----------



## freight dog

Brand new Double 24 09 on GSD Marrone Antico. I figured it would be a bit more comfortable than the stiff stock black one. Then, there are my two Airmen. The D 24 is obviously bigger, but not just for the sake of being big, after all it shows four timezones. The height at the lugs is identical. The D 24 shouts "this is a serious man's watch". I am bowled over.b-)


----------



## guille

Incursore III


----------



## Emre

Finally my holly grail. The Glycine Airman Chronograph from 1969. Powered by Valjoux 724. I've posted in the vintage forum the story for further read : https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/thuds-we-trust-glycine-airman-r724-954319.html#post7103949


----------



## Emre

Trying photography in chrome mode, Glycine Luftwaffe:


----------



## Uwe W.

Emre said:


> Trying photography in chrome mode, Glycine Luftwaffe


The Luftwaffe was such a strange model, but still, I really like it. Most intriguing perhaps is the second hand with its arrow that has an extra length of arm to extend it into the seconds index.


----------



## fredrick

Glycine Combat Sub (Green Bezel)





































Case Back:









Crown:









Wrist Shot (replaced the bracelet with leather from Crown and Buckle)









Great Watch!


----------



## Emre

Thanks Uwe, pity is that watch looks a bit large on my wrist. The bezel and flat case wear larger than it is ( 42 mm ). Otherwise is really a handsome one.

Great to be at home with beloveds and hobbies. During preventive maintenance of my older books won't miss a shot with the EMSA.


----------



## Wish

Glycine Ningaloo ETA 7750


----------



## TommyG

My 4 Airmans: Vintage, 18 World Timer non-purist, Base 22 white purist and Base 22 "Mystery"

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## E52

hi
i am in
regards
E52


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jim teo

Sent from my LG-Optimus L7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gordon2008

Black Jack Chrono says "Hallo"


----------



## abangr

My first Glycine, courtesy of Klepsoo deal.


----------



## tiger2012

My Airmans 







Sorry for low quality pictures.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

I see your 4 and raise you another one ;-)


----------



## pawel007




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## wolfstar001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

Wearing one of my favorites today, the KMU 48:


----------



## bahamutchaya

Today is an Incursore day for me...

Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquavit




----------



## beeman101

Glycine in the car !


----------



## Tiger-rider

Glycine Combat Sub with brown leather straps:


----------



## beeman101

Thats a nice combination. The green really sets of nicely with the brown strap.


----------



## simart

Nice!


----------



## jim teo




----------



## beeman101

Another Angle..............


----------



## singyah




----------



## beeman101

The Airman base 22 in black pvd looks scrumptious !!!
I dont't need a similar watch OR
do i Emre please save me !

Wait that's like telling the devil send me to hell


----------



## Emre

Speak of the devil and he shall appear 

If you aren't in hurry wait for end of March, there are some new models coming for the 100th year.

And for the sake of the topic:


----------



## beeman101

Emre said:


> Speak of the devil and he shall appear
> 
> If you aren't in hurry wait for end of March, there are some new models coming for the 100th year.
> 
> And for the sake of the topic:


And i turn a year older in that month !
the Devil is already at work


----------



## Sedlinarkrage




----------



## Emre

Huh, beautiful. Is that your photography?


----------



## Uwe W.

Emre said:


> Huh, beautiful. Is that your photography?


Given it's a fifteen second exposure it wouldn't be from a professional source. They know better than to shoot a running watch.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Switched straps on my Airman Base 22 -- feels like a brand new watch!


----------



## Emre

Uwe W. said:


> Given it's a fifteen second exposure it wouldn't be from a professional source. They know better than to shoot a running watch.


I love it,need to learn this shutter speed control things

Jazzmaster,that combo is killer. I unintentionally made a stock of brown straps, somehow they fit with most of the watches new&vintage.


----------



## wolfstar001

Jazzmaster said:


> Switched straps on my Airman Base 22 -- feels like a brand new watch!


Thats a sweet strap!! What is brand is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freight dog

Jazzmaster said:


> Switched straps on my Airman Base 22 -- feels like a brand new watch!


Great combo. I don't know why I never considered a croc strap to dress mine up. Love it!


----------



## Sedlinarkrage

Emre said:


> Huh, beautiful. Is that your photography?


yes, it is. It's manual camera setings - aperture f/8, shutter speed 15sec., ISO 80, focus 18mm
add one more home made


----------



## Jazzmaster

Thanks for the nice comments on the new strap, guys. To answer your question, wolfstar001 -- it is a Breitling croc strap in a color that Breitling refers to as "gold." On the Breitling website, I saw this strap being used on a Breitling Transocean with a very similar looking dial to the Airman Base 22 (in terms of dial color and red GMT hand). It looked killer, so I thought I would try it on the Glycine (I already had this strap on a Breitling, but wasn't loving how it looked on that particular watch -- so, I just changed it out on the Airman). There's no going back for me. Like I said -- it just feels like a completely new watch. Pretty exciting, actually!

The previous photo I posted was taken in fairly flat light. When the sun came out today, I took a new shot that gives a slightly better feel for the color of the strap...



Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Robotaz

This is seriously one of the coolest watches I've ever owned. I love it.

The strap quality, as expected, is incredible for the watch's price.

It is a super thin watch, too. The comfort is incredible.

Lastly, the winding action on this Unitas is so sweet. You can feel the gaskets. It's just so smooth, with the perfect resistance.

I can't say enough about how nice this watch is.


----------



## Emre

Nice, nice use it in health. Apart from all what you've mentioned,I believe that the movement is beautifully engraved. A closer shot would be fantastic to show the details


----------



## wolfstar001

I agree with emre. Beautiful movement. Pls post some more shots. I would say that is my only slight disappointment with the airman base 22, is the plain movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprameya2k

My very first airman base 22....



















Arrived today...enjoying it..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Congrsts on a great looking timepc.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquavit

Robotaz said:


> This is seriously one of the coolest watches I've ever owned. I love it.
> 
> The strap quality, as expected, is incredible for the watch's price.
> 
> It is a super thin watch, too. The comfort is incredible.
> 
> Lastly, the winding action on this Unitas is so sweet. You can feel the gaskets. It's just so smooth, with the perfect resistance.
> 
> I can't say enough about how nice this watch is.


You can't beat a handwound!

I have the same in my Precista PRS-20 and as you say it has a lovely action to it, I like listening to the tick of the slow beat movement.


----------



## Robotaz

wolfstar001 said:


> I agree with emre. Beautiful movement. Pls post some more shots. I would say that is my only slight disappointment with the airman base 22, is the plain movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try to remember when I'm at home. If I forget, please PM me and I'll get on it. Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz

Aquavit said:


> You can't beat a handwound!
> 
> I have the same in my Precista PRS-20 and as you say it has a lovely action to it, I like listening to the tick of the slow beat movement.


I'm wearing an Accutron with the Unitas today, and I have to say that there is definitely an old-school, romantic feel to this hand-wind movement with no date. I agree the sound is very satisfying.


----------



## romaII

Hello ! I am new here just because of your nice Glycine-Threads. I like Glycine very much

Greetings

roma


----------



## Aquavit

romaII said:


> Hello ! I am new here just because of your nice Glycine-Threads. I like Glycine very much
> 
> Greetings
> 
> roma


Hello Roma and welcome, nice to see another 1953 Vintage!


----------



## Emre

roma,welcome to WUS Glycine forum. I am sure there is more than just our threads what you like in GlycineAre those timepieces yours?We love many many photos here |>


----------



## Brice

Hello roma, welcome in the fray.
Don't forget the required wrist shot ! ;-)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## romaII

Hello! Here you are


----------



## Brice

Very nice, roma !










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Uwe W.

romaII said:


> Hello! Here you are


You don't see too many Half-Hunters here. Love the design and the irony of covering half the dial, which can't help to charge the lume much. ;-)


----------



## wolfstar001

Nice photos!! The more I see of the 1953 airman the more I wish I spent the bit extra and bought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

This watch is a perfect example of a watch that a WIS can love with no regard for the cost. It just makes so many watches look like such poor purchase choices. And again, the strap is just so nice. From the texture to the branded keeper, it's just really, really nice.

My big under-the-radar favorites are Glycine and Oris. They have a number of striking similarities in their overall package presentation.

Cheers!









Sent by a horrible app called Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Man,that applied crown logo,makes difference.Simply beautiful watch overall.


----------



## Robotaz

Emre said:


> Man,that applied crown logo,makes difference.Simply beautiful watch overall.


Yeah, I wasn't expecting it at all, but the logo standing out kinda has an effect where it pulls the small seconds hand off the dial into the air. You really have to see the watch in person to see how attractive it is.

I have a Zenith that dances with light, but when you handle it, it's very similar to photos. This Glycine just sits there in photos, but really comes to life in person. The texture of the dial is very subtle, yet has a bold, classy presence.

It's hard to really capture in words, but its ability to blend in yet capture the eye is really striking.

Sent by a horrible app called Tapatalk


----------



## freight dog

New canvas strap from Halios. I like the vintage look with the Airman much better than on the Bronze Tropik it was intended for.


----------



## wolfstar001

freight dog said:


> New canvas strap from Halios. I like the vintage look with the Airman much better than on the Bronze Tropik it was intended for.


Damn that looks sweet! Nice strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romaII




----------



## abneele

Incursore IK manual


----------



## TeeRite

I just got this over the weekend and am lovin' it. It came on a leather strap, but I put this after market bracelet on for a different look.


----------



## beeman101

Emre said:


> Man,that applied crown logo,makes difference.Simply beautiful watch overall.


I wish my airman had that too...

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emre

beeman101 said:


> I wish my airman had that too...


I think the crown logo is evolving that direction,we might see it in other models also in the future.

Last week I bought a watch from mid 60s to investigate it further. The crown logo is different than we are used to see.It's a good example how it started,plus it has COSC movement.


----------



## beeman101

Emre said:


> I think the crown logo is evolving that direction,we might see it in other models also in the future.
> 
> Last week I bought a watch from mid 60s to investigate it further. The crown logo is different than we are used to see.It's a good example how it started,plus it has COSC movement.


The new one seems like a much simpler (beautifully uncomplicated though) than the one you pictured. Maybe a modern intepretation of an evolving Glycine logo ?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kisara




----------



## 33mgb

My Combat Sub on a grey NATO....


----------



## Uwe W.

Glycine Tough.

Wearing an older Incursore today:


----------



## swissmade12406

Love mine. Great Lume

All my friends think there are only two watch Brands
Rolex And Timex


----------



## Robotaz

...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

That's such a classic from Glycine .....maybe i should get this one .....:think:


----------



## Robotaz

beeman101 said:


> That's such a classic from Glycine .....maybe i should get this one .....:think:


If you're talking about mine, pics don't do it justice. It's one of those things that the simplicity really jumps out. It's really classy. Considering I'm in the US, it's a really unique style that you don't see much.

... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Robotaz said:


> If you're talking about mine, pics don't do it justice. It's one of those things that the simplicity really jumps out. It's really classy. Considering I'm in the US, it's a really unique style that you don't see much.
> 
> ... horrible Tapatalk


Yes, im talking abour timepc. Lovely ....subtle looks and clear legible dial. Haven't seen one in real life though...


----------



## Aquavit

Uwe W. said:


> Glycine Tough.
> 
> Wearing an older Incursore today:
> 
> View attachment 1402194


That's an interesting one Uwe, classic aviator style and sterile dial - not seen this before. Manual wound?


----------



## Uwe W.

Aquavit said:


> That's an interesting one Uwe, classic aviator style and sterile dial - not seen this before. Manual wound?


Yes, it's a handwinder, most likely it uses a 6497 (I haven't needed to crack it open yet). It's a very unusual model; it was suggested to me that it was a prototype, but I'm more inclined to believe that it was modified.

Should add for reference that it's a 44 mm Incursore 3762.??


----------



## Emre

Uwe W. said:


> Yes, it's a handwinder, most likely it uses a 6497 (I haven't needed to crack it open yet). It's a very unusual model; it was suggested to me that it was a prototype, but I'm more inclined to believe that it was modified.
> 
> Should add for reference that it's a 44 mm Incursore 3762.??


Dear Mr. Uwe W.

Thank you for contacting Glycine Heritage. The ref no: 3762 indicates the below information in our handwritten records :

Production Date: 22 Sept 1997
Base Caliber: 6497

May you have further questions please don't hesitate to use 'Search Emre' function in WUS :-!


----------



## Uwe W.

Very funny Emre! :-!

However, how can you date it without a serial number? There were at least a dozen different 3762 variants, handwinders, some two hand, some three. There isn't a serial number on the back of the case - could there be one inside?


----------



## Emre

After 1987, the book switches the way of keeping records. There are no serial numbers anymore. Model references are valid.


----------



## E52

Hi to all

E52


----------



## wolfstar001

E52 said:


> Hi to all
> E52


WOW!!! That is a great watch. Can you please tell us more about it......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

wolfstar001 said:


> WOW!!! That is a great watch. Can you please tell us more about it......
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 
I glad you like the watch. I am not the expert to talk about the watch, but I will write a few words. The model name is Eugene Meylan which is the name of the founder of Glycine Watches. This model is one modern reproduction of one old Glycine model . The hands, the font, the small seconds, the color of the font and the shape of the case give that vintage look wich, personally I like soooo much. The watch have the today touch. Saphire crystall front and back, ETA 2895-2 movement, nice case size 42mm (no small, no big), sort lugs and full polished case. The watch look big but wear small cause the small lugs. It's a watch that won't see wearing many people. This watch and my AT8500 is the 2 watch that I use more than any other.
Here is the link for the watch at glycine web site 
::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::
I hope somebody else will tell us more things
Best regards
E52


----------



## E52

Ohhh
I must to add that this model has a few more different version. Blue and black dial, different hands, even cold finished case
Best regards
E52


----------



## wolfstar001

E52 said:


> Hi
> I glad you like the watch. I am not the expert to talk about the watch, but I will write a few words. The model name is Eugene Meylan which is the name of the founder of Glycine Watches. This model is one modern reproduction of one old Glycine model . The hands, the font, the small seconds, the color of the font and the shape of the case give that vintage look wich, personally I like soooo much. The watch have the today touch. Saphire crystall front and back, ETA 2895-2 movement, nice case size 42mm (no small, no big), sort lugs and full polished case. The watch look big but wear small cause the small lugs. It's a watch that won't see wearing many people. This watch and my AT8500 is the 2 watch that I use more than any other.
> Here is the link for the watch at glycine web site
> ::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::
> I hope somebody else will tell us more things
> Best regards
> E52


Thankyou for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

wolfstar001 said:


> Thankyou for sharing
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you welcome
E52


----------



## Robotaz

...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Beautifull pic dude, which model is this can't seem to figure it out?



Robotaz said:


> View attachment 1418140
> 
> 
> ...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Thanks! It's the Incursore Manual. Just an iPhone pic shot at a red light. The watch is very photogenic if you catch the light just right.


... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Robotaz said:


> Thanks! It's the Incursore Manual. Just an iPhone pic shot at a red light. The watch is very photogenic if you catch the light just right.
> 
> ... horrible Tapatalk


Yes it does seem so ! very elegant and understated as well. |>


----------



## Robotaz

beeman101 said:


> Yes it does seem so ! very elegant and understated as well. |>


Yes. It is the epitome of understated. Well said. It goes great with casual clothes, but not really sporty stuff.

...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Robotaz said:


> Yes. It is the epitome of understated. Well said. It goes great with casual clothes, but not really sporty stuff.
> 
> ...hideous Tapatalk


I prefer casual to sporty any day of the week !


----------



## Robotaz

beeman101 said:


> I prefer casual to sporty any day of the week !


Well, I think it has your name on it bro!

...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Robotaz said:


> Well, I think it has your name on it bro!...hideous Tapatalk


thanks ! you just put a dent in my wallet ;-)


----------



## Robotaz

beeman101 said:


> thanks ! you just put a dent in my wallet ;-)


Awesome! Can't wait to see it!

You'll be really surprised by how nicely it fits under a sleeve. It's one of my most comfortable watches, if not THE most comfortable.


----------



## freight dog

My new SST-12 blue degrade. I am loving the finish and sophistication of this piece. Pictured next to the similar cased Halios Laguna, I love the lower profile, the brushed/polished finish and the dial is just beautiful. I am also very pleased I was able to get a Purist.

44 vs. 43 mm:


Slim profile hugs my 6.9" wrist:


Several mm shorter lug-to-lug for best wearability, the Laguna has the nicest bracelet in my collection and the thicker design gives away the 500m WR vs 200 for the Glycine:


Of my four Glycines, this is my new favorite.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

Finally got my hands on the Combat Sub I've had my eyes on for while...



















It's gorgeous in the flesh and very different to the rest of my collection. Can't believe how slim the profile is and yet how weighty it remains. Solid quality.


----------



## freight dog

On SNPR Horween English Tan with gray stitching. It was tough to mount but worth the effort.


----------



## wolfstar001

freight dog said:


> On SNPR Horween English Tan with gray stitching. It was tough to mount but worth the effort.


Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simart

In just a little over a year, I've gone from zero Glycines to four. Left to right I now have a combat 7, combat sub, combat 44 auto and Ningaloo reef.


----------



## Uwe W.

Nice little collection. I thought the Ningaloo (or death watch as I've always called it) was discontinued a long time ago; did you get a used one or do some retailers still have stock?


----------



## simart

I got the Ningaloo from the Watchery. They still have new ones.


----------



## chris slack

incursore - di modell chronissimo strap


----------



## Emre

Love that strap, the watch also of course |>


----------



## Emre

simart said:


> View attachment 1433010
> 
> In just a little over a year, I've gone from zero Glycines to four. Left to right I now have a combat 7, combat sub, combat 44 auto and Ningaloo reef.


Woow in a year a small Glycine collection,that's a commitment,beautiful watches:-!.May they serve you well.I see the potential in you...

Let me tell you what's gonna happen next







( custody of Nicolas Cage )

Until you reach 100 posts in WUS you will double your inventory. 100- 300 posts you try to justify your watch-box. 300-500 you might re-shape your collection by sales and develop it vertical. 500+ you will distill your knowledge and collection, and at 1000+ posts you will be divorced :-d ( I am still married though,maybe the benchmark is 2000+ )


----------



## beeman101

& emre the op seems to love his nato's as well !! :-! I prefer keeping it original though.


----------



## ses4me

My new Golden Eye in the fishtank.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## scatolina

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Ohhhh
These are the Glycine I like 
Compliments!!!!



Emre said:


> All my vintage Glycines at one shot, newest one is 40 years old - the vacuum, still expanding and looking for that bumper:
> 
> View attachment 805825
> 
> 
> View attachment 805826
> 
> 
> View attachment 805827
> 
> 
> View attachment 805829


----------



## scatolina

Wonderful....



Emre said:


> Trying photography in chrome mode, Glycine Luftwaffe:
> 
> View attachment 1315367


----------



## scatolina

*Re: Glycine Watches History Timeline & Models*

Finally my baby is arrived....
Thank you Emre!!!


----------



## Emre

*Re: Glycine Watches History Timeline & Models*

Scatolina, use it in good days may it serve you well.It's in superb condition [ It wasn't my watch, I won't sell that  ]. 
Now we want an Airman and Porsche combo


----------



## scatolina

*Re: Glycine Watches History Timeline & Models*

Ah,ah,ah!
Good to know...I'll never ask to you to sell to me one of your watch ;-)


----------



## scatolina

*Re: Glycine Watches History Timeline & Models*








Here the 'combo' ;-)
Ciao


----------



## ffeelliixx

sent from my Note 3


----------



## Tiger-rider

Glycine Combat Sub (Green)


----------



## E52

lovely watch   
Best regards
E52


----------



## Scar074

*Glycine Combat SUB automatic * ref.3863
GL 224 on ETA 2824-2


----------



## roguehog

I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## Emre

roguehog, very nice blog you have. I've read several reviews and I think they are pretty useful for them who are planning to buy watches cross brands. Thank you for sharing.

Last month I've found a desk clock by Glycine  The serial number brings it to 1973, interesting piece:


----------



## Kid_A

lovely and very sophisticated divers watch


Scar074 said:


> *Glycine Combat SUB automatic * ref.3863
> GL 224 on ETA 2824-2


----------



## roguehog

Thanks emre!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LH2

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Combat 7...


----------



## pawel007




----------



## fredrick

Reposting photos of my Glycine Combat Sub (previous post links were broken due to PC problems) Enjoy!


----------



## Emre

Some WW II timepieces:









The right one is only military style, other two are military issue with DH markings on case-back


----------



## Emre

Yayyyaayay, happy!

Look what I've found. Glycine Airman Special from December 1957 ( Serial No: A 88434 ),Bidynator F692 movement, 17 jewels for the US market, particularly for the Air Force.

I have had the papers, box came later, and finally sourced the watch also, took me appr. 1,5 years to locate and complete the set  It's worth::-!

















































Hack is intact


----------



## Aquavit

That's a beauty Emre, especially with the "full package" and it looks to be in excellent condition.

It also happens to be my birth year watch, if you're thinking of selling :-d


----------



## Emre

Thanks Stephen, I know the birth-year watch value , had the same issue. If one day I decide to release it, I promise you will be the first one to know and being offered. 

If you like the champaign dial, minute tailend Airman models, I know a collector friend who has two, one from from February 1957 and another from November 1956, I know that he was OK to release one of them for the right price. Those are the last minute hand tail-end models before Glycine switches to hour hand tail-ends within the same year in later quarters.Let me know via PM if you are interested will contact you to each other.


----------



## Kid_A

wonderful timepiece....



fredrick said:


> Reposting photos of my Glycine Combat Sub (previous post links were broken due to PC problems) Enjoy!


----------



## E52

Emre said:


> Yayyyaayay, happy!


i am glad for that. And i am happy with your happy ;-)
nice you to show us all that beautifull models
Thank you
E52


----------



## E52

Hi to all


E52


----------



## Emre

My vintage Glycine collection is giving birth to a new line :-!. The Eugene Meylan timepieces:









Left to right:

1.The 'Automatic Eugene Meylan ' 1930, prototype, presentation piece of the automatic module, silver case, drilled lugs, see through case-back,mineral crystal - all the advanced specs from its time.
2. Eugene Meylan, La Chaux de Fonds. 1926 -31 era pocket-watch
3. Eugene Meylan, La Chaux de Fonds. 1926 -31 era travel alarm watch


----------



## E52

Emre said:


> My vintage Glycine collection is giving birth to a new line :-!. The Eugene Meylan timepieces:
> 
> View attachment 1555631
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> 1.The 'Automatic Eugene Meylan ' 1930, prototype, presentation piece of the automatic module, silver case, drilled lugs, see through case-back,mineral crystal - all the advanced specs from its time.
> 2. Eugene Meylan, La Chaux de Fonds. 1926 -31 era pocket-watch
> 3. Eugene Meylan, La Chaux de Fonds. 1926 -31 era travel alarm watch


Ooooooh bravo Sir!!!
I knew the first one, but the pocket and the alarm watch, it's the first time I see it.
Congrats for your collection
E52


----------



## Emre

Thank you Sir, appreciated.


----------



## Aquavit

Wonderful stuff Emre, where do you find all these pieces??


----------



## Emre

Thanks Stephen. Majority comes through collectors' network, some also surface in online auction sites. The good thing is once I buy online, I share my passion so the sellers become aware and give notice if they find a Glycine, so it's a ever-growing network


----------



## aviva110

Hi,

New to site. My Glycine Lagunare model 3888 with new Panerai strap and deployment.


----------



## Emre

aviva110, welcome to WUS Glycine forum, glad to have you here. We love photos here.
You can share also your experience with Lagunare.


----------



## aviva110

Thank you! Love this watch and the new strap I find much more comfortable than the rubber.
Wonderful forum!


----------



## medinfoto

Thinking this one's pretty unusual.


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## aviva110

Received yesterday, my new KMU 48 Limited 09 Edition. Added a Panerai leather strap with deployant. My first manual wind but what a smooth motion. Beautiful sand-blasted case finish and display back.


----------



## instant

some pics of my Airman 17


----------



## instant

..and SST-06. Timeless design and great ergonomics. Happy to catch one with original bracelet ....after almost 2 years of hunting


----------



## aviva110

Well,

After a week, switched back to Glycine black leather strap, think it looks better with this model's face?


----------



## derkonnig

My new Incursore 46 mm


----------



## supergs15

Glycine combat sub


----------



## Thehemiman

My combat auto on a handmade strap I just got.


----------



## E52

Hi friends
i hope i have solve my problem with imagehosting, so...this is fantastic watch. It make me  










Best regards
E52


----------



## Tiger-rider

Wearing this today


----------



## dlp3000

D 24 09 on a new shark mesh!


----------



## kakefe

My base 22 gmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

and his elder brother...

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

My oldtimer came from the Spa today,will be fine for many more decades.Ticks within 1 min deviation per 24 hours:









The movement is basically hand-winding caliber:









Dressed with the magical Glycine Automatic Module invented in 1930 by Eugene Meylan,Glycine:

















And the watch:


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

medinfoto said:


> Thinking this one's pretty unusual.


That looks familiar  Definitely an unusual color combo. Looks great.


----------



## dlp3000

Again on leather, my favourite


----------



## Aquavit

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Up-n-coming

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Incursore big date (nos) 44mm case, 50mm l2l. Wears nicely due to the reasonable l2l.



Dial flashes blue outdoors. Very cool!


----------



## medinfoto

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Just received a beautiful vintage Glycine, compressor case, 1963 (edit: should be 1968!), from a forum member.


----------



## omeglycine

Up-n-coming said:


> Incursore big date (nos) 44mm case, 50mm l2l. Wears nicely due to the reasonable l2l. http://s100.photobucket.com/user/warlord342/media/IMAG0427_zps66dd14de.jpg.html Dial flashes blue outdoors. Very cool! http://s100.photobucket.com/user/warlord342/media/IMAG0425_zpsf6d016b3.jpg.html


I didn't realize that watch had anti-reflective coating (the blue appearance outdoors). Along with the movement (ETA 2896), some VERY nice features for the price.


----------



## Up-n-coming

omeglycine said:


> I didn't realize that watch had anti-reflective coating (the blue appearance outdoors). Along with the movement (ETA 2896), some VERY nice features for the price.


Thanks. In addition to loving the uncluttered dial and large case trendy look there's a lot of value packed onto this one. Ebay auctions FTW. It's a keeper.


----------



## Uwe W.

Up-n-coming said:


> Thanks. In addition to loving the uncluttered dial and large case trendy look


I always considered small watches to be the trend, not large ones. After all, weren't the first wristwatches worn by men actually pocket watches with lugs soldered on them? ;-)


----------



## Emre

Uwe,I disagree with you.

Those watches were large in diameter because they were converted.The manufactured wrist-watches were smaller,and I believe the large ones are the the trend indicators. I don't see the reason behind 46mm+ ( diameter from 10-4 oclock )watches except being tool watches for diving and aviation for easy time read in necessary conditions.

Cross brands I see now watches are becoming smaller.

I personally prefer 38-42 mm with my 6,5 inch wrists,can understand larger wrists would like to keep it in portion but really don't get the XL jumbo diameters.Most American and Swiss wrist-watches manufactured to be worn on the wrist were 28-32mm in WW I era.WW II era avg diameter became like 32-36 mm,'70s chunky watches made a jump to 40mm and in the millennium it went out of control ( I exclude some military issued and military style timepieces in WW II and later)


----------



## Up-n-coming

Uwe W. said:


> I always considered small watches to be the trend, not large ones. After all, weren't the first wristwatches worn by men actually pocket watches with lugs soldered on them? ;-)


To back up my statement, here's a quote from Rationaltime in the Muhle forum regarding the new Kleine seconde.

"Before I saw the Robert Mühle jubilee edition I mentioned user comments 
about the large case size of the Seebataillon GMT and the Kampfschwimmer
to the Mühle-Glashütte sales director. He said the case size is not an
impediment to sales in the US.

"For this kind of watch" is open to interpretation, but the watch is not
small. I suppose the Robert Mühle jubilee edition was sized to follow
the sales trends".

I live in a upscale trendy city (Boca Raton FL) and everywhere I go I see large case watches. I'm not talking about Ivictas but rather the high end manufacturers. It might not be the trend everywhere but among people (urbanites) buying upscale watches it certainly looks like the large case revolution train has left the station and a lot of people are on it.


----------



## Uwe W.

Up-n-coming said:


> To back up my statement, here's a quote from Rationaltime


That certainly isn't someone who I'd be quoting to support a point.

Has the popularity of bigger watches risen dramatically in recent years? Of course it has. However, when you look at the history of horology you'll see that bigger was once the norm and the actual starting point of personal timekeeping. Men used to only wear pocket watches. Pocket watches were big. Watches then, as now, were often statements, but their size was also a practicality. A large watch is far easier to read than a diminutive speck on a wrist, especially in low light conditions or through a pair of aging eyes. When the first purpose built wristwatches were created it started a small watch trend that was - as is so often the case - an exercise in technical one-upmanship. This trend ran its course over several decades and more recently we've come full circle and larger timepieces have returned.

This _reminds_ me of the crazy trends I've seen in cell phones. The first were monstrous devices, massive in size because of the infancy of the technology. When they slowly began to shrink to more manageable sizes it kickstarted a trend and tiny phones became a status symbol. Manufacturers flexed their innovative muscles to outdo each other and produce the smallest phones possible - in some cases they were so small that for many they became difficult to use. And now? It seems that every successive generation of smartphone is bigger than the last and that within a few years years everyone will be pressing ten inch tablets to the side of their head to make a phone call.

Believe what you want. If you think that large watches are nothing more than a "trend", then so be it. Some of us, myself included, are thankful that the small watch trend has passed and that current collections more closely reflect the needs of the _majority_ of watch owners, who incidentally - on average - have grown in stature over the past century. I wear all kinds of watches, from 32 mm vintage models to a 55 mm homage, and I love them all. However, in terms of pure practicality the sweet spot for me are models in the 40 to 46 mm range. They strike a balance between being easy to read and unobtrusiveness. They also don't have the femininity that is inherent in a diminutive watch.

There's a good reason for the popularity of larger watches, and why they've remained popular for many years now. And I doubt that we'll see watches shrink in size again to the point where a 36 mm case becomes average. That alone would prove that large watches were not a trend after all.


----------



## Up-n-coming

FWIW. I think large watches are here to stay! I never said they were nothing more than a trend. I used trend and trendy interchangeably in my prior post and that was probably wrong. 

When i was growing up (70's and 80's) every male figure in my life had a mid 30mm size watch. Now the trend (not trendy) is mid 40 size watches for everyone I know and see during my daily activities. So i guess that is a trend not trendy? 

My next purchase will be 44mm or so size case. I enjoy the wrist presence they provide.

So to reiterate. Large watches are the trend and my Glycine big date has that trendy look that I like.


----------



## Robotaz

This Airman is easily one of the most beautiful watches I've ever owned. If there was ever a watch that just couldn't have its beauty and sophistication captured in a photo, it's this one.

Frankly, the case finishing kills the Seiko MM300. Think about that for a moment.

I've never owned a watch that does so many things right as this one. It's a real stunner.

If you get a chance to see one in person, go!


----------



## Emre

1957 Airman Special:


----------



## gm78

Airman 1953 Vintage:


----------



## Robotaz

I'm really starting to love the vintage and "vintage looking" Airman models. That dial font is just cool. And the color of the hands is just beautiful.


----------



## kakefe

Robataz try ur airman Sst chrono with shark mesh... u ll love... 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

E52


----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Aquavit

E52 said:


> E52


That's a beauty!


----------



## Robotaz

kakefe said:


> Robataz try ur airman Sst chrono with shark mesh... u ll love...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Ha, I already have a quote from Evan Saltzman on one. I agree 100%.

Collecting the funds now.


----------



## E52

Aquavit said:


> That's a beauty!


|> 
E52


----------



## ZIPPER79

*Re: Glycine Gallery*







Here's another that came in recently!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Robotaz said:


> Ha, I already have a quote from Evan Saltzman on one. I agree 100%.
> 
> Collecting the funds now.


Are you getting the factory mesh? Cost?

I've tried my SST chrono on a polished Staib mesh and brushed shark mesh. I prefer the shark mesh for comfort and appearance.


----------



## Robotaz

It's about $150 for OEM.


----------



## omeglycine

For OEM that's really reasonable in and around Glycine's spot in the market.


----------



## Wish




----------



## Richard-

Got this beauty in August and it has barely been off my wrist since.


----------



## Emre

The bloodline of Glycine Airman and Combat timepieces.The young and the restless ones:

















Sorry for the crappy phone photos,had to share my joy.

More photos and reviews to follow.A lot of things changed in 50-60 years - for good :-!


----------



## gm78

@ Emre: very nice family picture! :-!









Today my second Glycine arrived, so for now it's the Airman 1953 and the Goldeneye... ;-)


----------



## Emre

I blame you all for my golden eye,your photos made me buy itIt's so photogenic.

Now on my wrist,it's a great watch.Whoever decided for the colour combo,big congrats golden tone,brown and black very well balanced. The watch feels and looks superb on wrist.


----------



## Robotaz

I think the red/gold Combat Sub that looks a little like the Tudor BB is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Emre

I believe the 'Combat' line is a perfect value-watch ratio.I just can't get enough:


----------



## Emre

We the Glycine owners have the longest 24 hours,from 1953 to 2014


----------



## gm78

Some impressions of the Goldeneye:


----------



## Robotaz

I was lucky to receive this just prior to jumping on the plane. More pics later of the set.


----------



## Emre

So you are flying with F104 eh cool. Glad it made it before you departed. I think your photo looks much better than stock photos.


----------



## Robotaz

Emre said:


> So you are flying with F104 eh cool. Glad it made it before you departed. I think your photo looks much better than stock photos.


It's a beautiful watch, but the strap is shockingly cheap. I'm still traveling. More when I get back.


----------



## Aquavit

Robotaz said:


> It's a beautiful watch, but the strap is shockingly cheap. I'm still traveling. More when I get back.


I think this is an area where Glycine consistently fall down, a little bit extra effort with their straps would add lots more percieved value to the watches.

Look forward to your report on the F104 though!


----------



## Robotaz

Aquavit said:


> I think this is an area where Glycine consistently fall down, a little bit extra effort with their straps would add lots more percieved value to the watches.
> 
> Look forward to your report on the F104 though!


My birthday is tomorrow and my wife got a globe to put the pocket watch in. I want to wait and take some photos with it in the globe. I'll post a review probably on Saturday.

Regarding the strap, my Incursore II manual had a very soft and nice strap. My Big Date did, too. My Airman SST has a decent strap. It's thick and robust, even with a fake croc pattern.

This F104 Anniversary strap is cheaper than a $10 Panatime strap and is, frankly, embarrassing. I'm struggling to understand why they used this strap with such a beautiful watch. Even the inside of the strap is a horribly cheap, plasticky liner that sticks to my wrist. The strap is really, really bad; definitely the worst I've ever received on a watch.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, but I'm not really fond of the thought of having a limited edition watch with an aftermarket strap. I may go ahead and take the strap off to preserve it for value sake; just because it's the original strap, not because it's worth anything as a strap.

I'm still happy with the set, which speaks volumes for how gorgeous the watches are.


----------



## kakefe

i agree with strap comments...although the bracelet that i m using with base 22 is super comfortable the leather strap of my sst chrono is really disturbing and still leaving some wounds on my wrist... i m gonna replace it with shark mesh soon.. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquavit

Well, I can reccommend the mesh:


----------



## gm78

I would not mind an aftermarket strap, most of my watches I don't wear on the original strap or bracelet most times. And not because of their bad quality or to preserve it for value sake - most original straps leave room for improvement regarding their look and comfort. I think it will not become too hard finding a good replacement for the F104, even in the same look if you like it.


----------



## Robotaz

I think the watch looks great with this strap.

I'll try to find one that looks as similar as possible, but better quality.


----------



## Grootmokum

Pictures of my Glycine Bidynator.
Inside is a Felsa N700 caliber.
The watch dates 2nd Qtr of the year 1955.


----------



## Grootmokum

Pics of yesterday's arrival: Glycine High Frequency.
The watch dates Q1 of 1972, measures 38x38mm with a lugwidth of 20mm.
Caliber is an ETA 2380 (V2) with 28.800 bph.
Retailprice in 1972 was CHF 349.


----------



## Robotaz

Aquavit said:


> Well, I can reccommend the mesh:


I'm just waiting for Evan to send me a PP invoice and it will be on its way.


----------



## Higs

My two...


----------



## chris slack

my collection.


----------



## WatchingTimeFly

I just welcomed the combat sub to my airman. I am officially hooked on to Glycine.


----------



## gm78

Airman and Combat Sub ist a great combination. ;-)


----------



## wmr444

Just got this incosure in the mail. Loving it.


----------



## wmr444

wmr444 said:


> Just got this incosure in the mail. Loving it.


For some reason my photos are uploading sideways on tapatalk. Weird.


----------



## E52

i love this watch 














































E52


----------



## Robotaz

The Meylan is beautiful!


----------



## E52

Robotaz said:


> The Meylan is beautiful!


Yeeeeeees !!  

E52


----------



## Totoro66

Combat Sub

My first Glycine


----------



## WatchingTimeFly

Hi Totoro,

Mine says hi.

What strap his that? Good looking combo.


----------



## Custom

My current Glycine watches:

Airman base 22, custom dial and custom bracelet:









Combat 6 auto 43mm:








Combat Sub (nato for work):








Combat Sub (Bracelet for normal wear):








In the box:


----------



## Capo omega

Just picked up this Combat 6 with blue dial. Great deal from a AD.


----------



## Totoro66

WatchingTimeFly said:


> Hi Totoro,
> 
> Mine says hi.
> 
> What strap his that? Good looking combo.
> View attachment 2269786


It is this one.

Amazon.com: Hirsch 025280-80-22 22 -mm Genuine Calfskin Watch Strap: Watches


----------



## Higs




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Robotaz said:


> My birthday is tomorrow and my wife got a globe to put the pocket watch in. I want to wait and take some photos with it in the globe. I'll post a review probably on Saturday.
> 
> Regarding the strap, my Incursore II manual had a very soft and nice strap. My Big Date did, too. *My Airman SST has a decent strap. It's thick and robust, even with a fake croc pattern.*
> 
> This F104 Anniversary strap is cheaper than a $10 Panatime strap and is, frankly, embarrassing. I'm struggling to understand why they used this strap with such a beautiful watch. Even the inside of the strap is a horribly cheap, plasticky liner that sticks to my wrist. The strap is really, really bad; definitely the worst I've ever received on a watch.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, but I'm not really fond of the thought of having a limited edition watch with an aftermarket strap. I may go ahead and take the strap off to preserve it for value sake; just because it's the original strap, not because it's worth anything as a strap.
> 
> I'm still happy with the set, which speaks volumes for how gorgeous the watches are.


My Combat Sub Stealth and Airman SST both had nice leather straps. The buckle on my SST is nicer than the Combat buckle. The bracelet on my Combat Chronograph is really nice - one of the best I've worn.


----------



## tiger2012

Vintage airman on nato strap.


----------



## creepshow

Kicking back w my new combat sub that arrived today.


----------



## Emre

Happy new year all! Have joy at high frequency with 36,000 beat per hours while the time ticks at 18,000 per hour.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Capo omega

Wearing the Combat 6 today.


----------



## J.O.B.




----------



## gm78

I tried a more vintage looking strap on the Airman 53:


----------



## swe228

Hi, new to forum. Just received the Combat Sub today. Also showing my Lagunare and KMU 48 Limited Edition with leather strap and orange stitching,think it compliments dial? Great forum!


----------



## Emre

Wonderful,new to WUS but obviously not new to Glycine.Combat, Lagunare and KMU nice collection.


----------



## swe228

Thank you!


----------



## CSSTAP

New Glycine rubber strap on Base22. The vanilla scent is very nice!


----------



## gm78

I tried the Hirsch Paul on the Airman 1953:


----------



## MK_FR91

Hi there,

This is my Incursore III 44 mm (2014 model). I bought it from klepsoo when their prices were still very low. I love it! 
The strap is nice but I am thinking on changing it; got a couple of NATOs but I'm not sure they work well with this watch (maybe during summer). I was thinking a dark grey strap (maybe a Toshi but I'm afraid it might be too thick for this watch...). Any thoughts (pics welcome!)? Thanks!










Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Some more orange love: Airman SST 06 /GMT, it's a serious beauty.









Just larger than I feel comfortable though.


----------



## E52

Emre said:


> Some more orange love: Airman SST 06 /GMT, it's a serious beauty.
> 
> View attachment 2721345
> 
> 
> Just larger than I feel comfortable though.
> 
> View attachment 2721353


nice watch  Love orange !
Ok nice watches !! hahaha

E52


----------



## Aquavit

Emre said:


> Some more orange love: Airman SST 06 /GMT, it's a serious beauty.
> 
> View attachment 2721345
> 
> 
> Just larger than I feel comfortable though.
> 
> View attachment 2721353


Surprising how much bigger than the Sub it looks with the Glycine at 42mm versus the Rolex at 40mm.

Is that a green GMT hand on the "tangerine dream"??


----------



## Emre

Hello Stephen,yes the GMT hand is green.Whoever comes up with these colour combinations makes a good job really. It looks fab on the brushed ss face.

Glycine website says 44mm for this SST 06: ::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::

The SST 12 has 43mm,and the vintage ones are 42 mm.I thought it may sit just like the vintage on wrist -wearing smaller, but it really has a wrist presence on 6,5 inch wrists.Maybe it's just my perception,for a guy who wears all the time vintage from 36-40mm, it's a tough job

I should try with a nato,maybe the rubber strap adds also volume but the lugs are 24 mm and within my 100 straps or so I don't have a single 24mm,so will source one this week and try.


----------



## Jazzmaster

I love the Eugene Meylan and its 30's vibe...;-)


----------



## Devodka

My goldeneye. Mine is actually number 000 out of the 50 produced, extra fun for me to have!

Too bad about my horrible photography though.


----------



## Thehemiman

Jazzmaster said:


> I love the Eugene Meylan and its 30's vibe...;-)


That's a very cool watch..I like it a lot.


----------



## swe228

Just received new Airman 17. This is now my favorite! Also own Lagunare Model 3888, KMU 48 Limited Edition and Altus.


----------



## Robotaz

Gosh, swe228! You have some nice watches!


----------



## swe228

Thank you. Took many years and patience but I think I am done!


----------



## Bod74

Some airmans ... (getting Glycine addicted)


----------



## Emre

Bod74 woow and woow!

The first woow of course for those beautiful vintage and current Glycine Airman watches, second woow as a book enthusiast for the beautiful case and gold gilding on burgundy leather cover. I enjoy books and watches photos a lot,please don't hesitate to share more


----------



## Emre

Bod74, I see your hand and raise the books and the Airman time-pieces to 4+1









A beautiful hidden gem in the book,a fine fore-edge painting,visible only when the pages are fanned.Just like our time-pieces exposing its beauty to the owner


----------



## Emre

Airman pedigree from a different father,the battery 

Airman Quartz,1989 model and a single engine plane instead of a SST logo on the back:


----------



## Bod74

More pictures ... two old airmans with one of my favourite books (even though I don't "read" it too much ...)


----------



## mpierceiii

A holiday here in the States so I have time to share my new addition. Many thanks as always to Emre for his knowledge, assistance, and kindness as I worked to secure my first, but hopefully not last Glycine Airman. One of the things I've truly enjoyed as I dive further in to collecting is the thoughtful help and friendships formed from collecting mentors. Now on to the pics a of 1967 beauty with a A.Schild movement and a modern friend.....


----------



## Aquavit

mpierceiii said:


> A holiday here in the States so I have time to share my new addition. Many thanks as always to Emre for his knowledge, assistance, and kindness as I worked to secure my first, but hopefully not last Glycine Airman. One of the things I've truly enjoyed as I dive further in to collecting is the thoughtful help and friendships formed from collecting mentors. Now on to the pics a of 1967 beauty with a A.Schild movement and a modern friend.....


A very nice pair you have there, surprisingly little apparent size difference between the 36mm and 42mm cases.


----------



## Emre

mpierceii, that's a stunning piece.Looks much better than in the photos.

Lucky you,those end-links with the fixo-flex band is original to vintage Airman watches. Even though fixo-flex can be found, the fitting end-links are very challenging.Congratulations.

Agree with Stephen the 36 mm vs 42 mm doesn't look like there is 6 mm diameter difference.


----------



## Denke27

A friend of mine who's a photographer took some nice pictures of my Glycines some weeks ago, feels like this is the place to share them.... 









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Emre

Thanks for sharing Denke27.

Photographing is really something I enjoy but they are no-where closed to yours' outcome.The vintage Airman looks gorgeous. The Airman is very photogenic.

Another good posing one is the newer Combat Golden Eye IMO, the gold,black and brown tones mix up very well.


----------



## mpierceiii

Wow, great pictures and collection.
MP


----------



## mpierceiii

Thanks gents, they look similar in size but do wear differently. I find the 42 to be more of a cuff challenge while the 36 fits nicely. So bring on the warm weather so it won't matter 
MP


----------



## Robotaz

Am I the only one with a 100th F104?


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## E52




----------



## Higs




----------



## gm78




----------



## GPTS

My first


----------



## Mariusz888

Hello everyone! This is my first post at WS.  Glycine Airman Seven - nice and interesting watch. I had it for a 2 days, and I made a few photos 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Emre

Woow very sharp photos.Thanks for sharing.I love this watch just the size 46mm pulls me back.I think on my 6,5inch wrists it will look huge.The dial lay-out and big date at 9 o'clock position is very intriguing.

How does it wear on wrist? Not hoping that 46 mm would wear like 42mm,but just wondering...

That dial pattern are surely paint,but looks like applied really


----------



## Robotaz

Beautiful watch. If I still traveled a lot for work, I'd be all over that Airman Seven.


----------



## Mariusz888

Emre said:


> How does it wear on wrist? Not hoping that 46 mm would wear like 42mm,but just wondering...
> 
> That dial pattern are surely paint,but looks like applied really


Yes, it's a big watch, but looks fine even on a medium size wrist (like my)  Dial is fluted hand painted -in my opinion, it's look quite nice.

Two photos on the wrist


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## omeglycine

Very nice. One of the better "hands on steering wheel" shots I've seen.


----------



## Robotaz

omeglycine said:


> Very nice. One of the better "hands on steering wheel" shots I've seen.


Thank you.

If I had been thinking about it, I would have made sure the Ford steering wheel logo on my 25 year old farm truck with 315,000 miles was showing.


----------



## Grootmokum

My four Glycines:


----------



## sanik

great collection


----------



## Emre

Nice vintage and retro pieces. Is that automatic gold plated watch F692 or AS 1560?
Resembles the beginning of my collection,dejavu


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

;-)


----------



## wtma

Newly arrived Glycine Airman SST Chronograph on a nato strap.


----------



## Emre

While training 17th century style writing and illuminating letters, wearing a 20th century Glycine


----------



## Zkin

case back


----------



## DADIWATCH

Hi to all the forum members from Italy. Here a pic of my little Glycine collection.


----------



## Grootmokum

Hi Emre, sorry for the delay answering your question:
The serial number 'A35288' would date the manufacture period to the 2nd Quarter of the year 1955. Glycine was using the letter 'A' for Felsa casing watches back then
Its says Felsa N700 inside:


----------



## wtma

Trying Hirsch Pure on my Airman SST.


----------



## Robotaz

wtma said:


> Trying Hirsch Pure on my Airman SST.
> 
> View attachment 4052466


You're crazy man. Crazy.

I like it!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Peaceloveandpitbulls

My pride and joy !


----------



## fastfras

Hello all, thought I might add my two Glycine combat watches to the mix.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Just switched over to a Breitling khaki military strap on the Airman Base 22...


----------



## il Pirati

On a Brady waterproof blue strap.


----------



## E52

hi to all


----------



## creepshow

Picked up a blue/orange sub for the summer watch..


----------



## creepshow

Also grabbed a Combat 7 and threw it on a Rios horween for a nice work watch. Here it is waiting for the train.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W.

I just had to delete a few posts here because of blatant rule violations. If a post you recently created in this thread is gone, you need to READ the rules before creating any new ones.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Emre

Very nice collection Tickythebull, congrats.Balanced and diversified in the same time, great taste.


----------



## Tickythebull

Thank you for your kind words, i have one more Glycine, a Stratoforte, but alas no photo at time of posting.


Emre said:


> Very nice collection Tickythebull, congrats.Balanced and diversified in the same time, great taste.


----------



## omeglycine

Tickythebull said:


> Thank you for your kind words, i have one more Glycine, a Stratoforte, but alas no photo at time of posting.


Great collection, many from my favorite period for Glycine. I also have a soft spot for the Stratoforte. Please get a pic of it up soon


----------



## platinumEX

My new (to me) Combat Sub Frankenstealth... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Wow. Nice!



Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 4281658
> View attachment 4281706
> View attachment 4281730
> View attachment 4281762
> View attachment 4281778


----------



## wtma




----------



## Tickythebull

The Strato, I love the over and under register design and in particular the fact that there is no moving second hand (unless you start the timer). It stops the crazy obsession with accuracy.





















omeglycine said:


> Great collection, many from my favorite period for Glycine. I also have a soft spot for the Stratoforte. Please get a pic of it up soon


----------



## Heypacha

Hello everyone,

In my first post on this forum I want to share my latest watch. An early Glycine Airman I bought in an UK auction couple of hours ago. According to the auction house it belonged to Senior master sergeant George Seaton Young NCOIC. 6 Command post CAI fighter units. Tactical air command.
it's very similar to a 1953 airman with a 24h bezel and red date.
It's not in perfect shape, the bezel in stuck and there's damage to the dial. It wouldn't be a real airman if I'd didn't have the battle scars to prove it.


----------



## Emre

Heypacha, welcome to the forum and what a wonderful first post with an early Airman.Congratulations on your new purchase with fantastic provenance.

The early Airman watches came in different varieties until they settled in one particular model,and it was these models with the tail-end at the minute hand which Glycine decided to continue manufacturing.

I would recommend you create a separate thread where we can ask more questions and see more from this beauty.Please let me know if you need anything for servicing or fixing it.Does it have the hacking mechanism? Ok ok, got excited again and will have a lot of questions,let's keep it for your thread


----------



## Heypacha

Thanks Emre,

i will definitely post a new thread about my airman. I'm in Skopje MK and the watch is still in Cambridge UK so I still don't know if the movement is in good shape or if it's hacking. It will probably take a week or two before I get it. I also sent a mail to glycine heritage to date the watch.



Emre said:


> Heypacha, welcome to the forum and what a wonderful first post with an early Airman.Congratulations on your new purchase with fantastic provenance.
> 
> The early Airman watches came in different varieties until they settled in one particular model,and it was these models with the tail-end at the minute hand which Glycine decided to continue manufacturing.
> 
> I would recommend you create a separate thread where we can ask more questions and see more from this beauty.Please let me know if you need anything for servicing or fixing it.Does it have the hacking mechanism? Ok ok, got excited again and will have a lot of questions,let's keep it for your thread


----------



## fozarin

So it was you who finally got that wonderful Airman at Cheffins! I was also bidding! Lucky you!
I think it's a first generation, no Airman on dial, small hands model. 
Please, post photos when it arrives to you. 
Congratulations!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Heypacha

I knew some other troubled soul was also bidding on the airman. Great to meet you Fozarim and thanks for letting me get my hands on my first airman. I'll make a new thread as soon as it arrives, or probably even sooner.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Emre

Trying with gold:


----------



## darmar41

Stratoforte


----------



## wtma




----------



## emathieu

My Glycine Incursore manual arrived today from the Touch of Modern sale. I love it. Sorry for the poor pics, I'll try to take some better ones in the future.


----------



## Kohe321

Some photos of my new Airman 18 in blue.


----------



## Kohe321

And one more from the unboxing yesterday that I forgot to add 

I'm just loving this more and more, it's in fact quickly becoming my favourite watch.


----------



## Kohe321

A poster on a Norwegian watch forum pointed out something that I hadn't thought about. The backside of the hour hand is quite protruding, and you can almost use it as another hour hand to get a 12-h format as well. I mean, if you were to exclusively read the right side of the dial you get a 12-h view (1-12) where the time is presented either by the front or backside of the hour hand. And on the left side you have 13-24, which also sort of works.  It's almost like a jump hour layout, just without the jumping hour hand that bounces back to zero every 12'th hour, but where one side of the hour hand just takes over for the other. 

I don't know if Glycine has designed it like this with this function in mind, but it's a nifty little detail none the less. Either way, the protruding backside of the hour hand works aesthetically for me as well, as it sort of continues the theme of splitting the dial into two, as the dial already is split with the two colors. Either way, it's cool I think. :-!

Here's today's picture of it:


----------



## Zkin

Kohe321 said:


> And one more from the unboxing yesterday that I forgot to add
> 
> I'm just loving this more and more, it's in fact quickly becoming my favourite watch.


very nice shot


----------



## Zkin




----------



## Kohe321




----------



## JohnM67

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My first (and probably not final) Glycine:


----------



## neonblack

*Re: Glycine Gallery*















My first Glycine getting a wear today. Strangely enough i got this watch In a trade for a semi old bottle of Scotch.


----------



## omeglycine

neonblack said:


> My first Glycine getting a wear today. Strangely enough i got this watch In a trade for a semi old bottle of Scotch.


Must have been a helluva bottle of scotch. Very nice KMU.


----------



## Kohe321

Todays pictures of my (relatively) new Airman 18! Liking this watch more and more :-!


----------



## Aquavit

Looking good Kohe, perfectly proportioned on your wrist :-!


----------



## JohnM67

Another shot of the 'root beer' Combat Sub from a different perspective:


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## w4tchnut




----------



## Kohe321

Trying out a new navy blue heavy duty natostrap fra Crown and Buckle on my Airman 18. Both the weave and hardware feels very solid, and the adjustment holes are close enough to find a perfect fit while also being heatwelded properly so there's no lose threads sticking out. :-!


----------



## omeglycine

Kohe321 said:


> Trying out a new navy blue heavy duty natostrap fra Crown and Buckle on my Airman 18. Both the weave and hardware feels very solid, and the adjustment holes are close enough to find a perfect fit while also being heatwelded properly so there's no lose threads sticking out. :-!


Looks good. Just need to tuck that strap tail in


----------



## Emre

I generally shorten my NATO straps by using two coins by squeezing the strap between them and cutting the rest so I get the round shape. Then burning the new round edges of the strap while the coins are still there.Could recommend this way further.


----------



## Kohe321

Emre said:


> I generally shorten my NATO straps by using two coins by squeezing the strap between them and cutting the rest so I get the round shape. Then burning the new round edges of the strap while the coins are still there.Could recommend this way further.


That's a great tip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zkin

guess who I am...


----------



## Emre

Mhh, ref 3887.. Let me check the manufacture records and see who this is


----------



## Robotaz

Is it a Mystery Airman?


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Zkin

Robotaz said:


> Is it a Mystery Airman?


Bingo!


----------



## Higs




----------



## Kohe321

Swapped over to a black natostrap on my Airman 18.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## asrar.merchant

My Airman Base 22 on a custom made Gunny Strap that was sent to me totally designed by Peter without any input from me and complimentary with a large wholesale order.

Though this strap was originally designed for the combat sub two tone blue, I feel it works out quite unique and nice on this too. Sorry too much text...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Taking wrist shots while a cop has you against the wall!?!?



asrar.merchant said:


> My Airman Base 22 on a custom made Gunny Strap that was sent to me totally designed by Peter without any input from me and complimentary with a large wholesale order.
> 
> Though this strap was originally designed for the combat sub two tone blue, I feel it works out quite unique and nice on this too. Sorry too much text...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Hahahaha or so it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

One of my favs of all time.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sheer classic that one Robotaz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Today's #wristgame and the glycine beautifying everything. What a class apart the Airman is.

And no cop holding against the wall too...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

asrar.merchant said:


> And no cop holding against the wall too...


LMAO!


----------



## Kohe321

Airman on the wrist today


----------



## Emre

Is that a shortened NATO band Kohe321 ?


----------



## swe228

My new Altus. Was not sure about the cream dial but really like it now.


----------



## Kohe321

Emre said:


> Is that a shortened NATO band Kohe321 ?


Hey! Nope, it's an unmodified "HD nato" from Crown and Buckle, I've just doubled the end under the retainers so that they don't stick out. This strap doesn't have the additional "safety strap" underneath that normal natostraps have, which means it's basically a Zulu with a different name - which I guess is due to copyrights?

At any rate, I've found this extra strap piece to be unnecessary on most watches as the straps usually sit tight enough as it is, and I like how it doesn't build as much height as well as the cleaner look it gives.


----------



## platinumEX

My newest and now favorite Glycine, my Airman 46 GMT.

I've never had a stranger compliment me on my watch until today. A guy in line behind me at the grocery asked what kind of watch it was and wanted to see it closer, to see the logo and name on the dial. He said he had a weakness for watches but I don't think he recognized the brand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Very nice!

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## swe228

Thanks very much!


----------



## buldogge

Red/Gold Combat Sub, on black fabric, I picked up a couple weeks ago. Indoor/Outdoor shots.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Kohe321

Re-uploading this picture of my Airman 18 as the URL to the previous one got changed, and I can't edit my old post to update it. :-!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Hah you got the Combat also asrar? Same dealer?


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

Emre said:


> Hah you got the Combat also asrar? Same dealer?


Pretty sure he is the dealer.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## asrar.merchant

Emre said:


> Hah you got the Combat also asrar? Same dealer?


Absolutely mate. Same dealer same order. It came about two weeks back but I didn't get the time to put it on and do some pics.

Very nice watch everything perfect.

One question to the community of Glycine brothers here, is the lume on all Glycines generally quite low in comparison to the other watches. I have found the lume to be very very low on all indices of the combat and the airman base 22 and to be ok on the hands. Is that normal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Robotaz said:


> Pretty sure he is the dealer.


Would love to be mate but I am not. Got it from Colucci.

Amazing Chrono there buddy. It's the flagship and well deserves to be so. Looks amazing and I like your combo with the grey shirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Jazzmaster said:


>


Love those 'Bull-Horn' lugs. And the case, dial and everything else is just phenomenal. Wear it well mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

asrar.merchant said:


> One question to the community of Glycine brothers here, is the lume on all Glycines generally quite low in comparison to the other watches. I have found the lume to be very very low on all indices of the combat and the airman base 22 and to be ok on the hands. Is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's normal. I don't recall ever seeing a Glycine with what we, around here, would call good lume.

My SST has decent lume on the hands, but it dies off quickly. My F104 with the vintage lume look has initially excellent lume, but it dies quickly. The Airfighter has a great design with the blue and green lume, but it doesn't last.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thanks a lot Robotaz. That's a relief then. I was quite scared to send it back to the dealer. 

My Airman and Combat also has very little lume on the indices. Both of them have alright lume on the hands and the the four cardinal points and I notice the lume on the hands in particular seems to last most part of the night actually. So with your valuable comments in perspective I have nothing at all to complain about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Kohe321

Airman today! This truly is my favorite watch in the collection right now


----------



## Robotaz

Kohe321 said:


> Airman today! This truly is my favorite watch in the collection right now


I like that sentinel dial. Glycine does a great job with those. It's not easy to have dials that change colors, but they do a great job.

One of the coolest features on my Airfighter is the gradient color change on the dial. The fact that it also has 3D depth just seals it.

Rock that blue. It looks great!

You should post pics of it over in the Public forum and convert some Rolex/Omega drones.


----------



## Kohe321

Robotaz said:


> I like that sentinel dial. Glycine does a great job with those. It's not easy to have dials that change colors, but they do a great job.
> 
> One of the coolest features on my Airfighter is the gradient color change on the dial. The fact that it also has 3D depth just seals it.
> 
> Rock that blue. It looks great!
> 
> You should post pics of it over in the Public forum and convert some Rolex/Omega drones.


Yeah, the gradient color change that mimics day and nighttime is really well done I think. The matte texture in the dial makes it seem "airy" somehow, which I guess further builds upon the "sky theme", and the finely brushed metallic bezel makes for a really "crisp" look. I often just sit and stare at the watch while bending it around in the light, looking at how the dial and bezel just comes to life.

Blue seems to be a tricky color to get right because I see many companys launch blue watches, and many of them have a blue tone that is either too intense and garish (neon-ish), or have a plastic and toylike look to it. But, when blue is done right it's one of the most beautiful colors there is for watches (or cars, guitars etc.). Glycine has really hit the nail on the head with the color tone on this. I think it looks like the sky on a perfect summer day (or night for that matter), and it just makes me happy to look at it.

Also have to say that this has to be one of the best AR-coatings I've seen on a watch crystal. It never gets that blue-ish tint you so often see with AR-coatings when looking at the watch under an angle, and it becomes almost completely invisible which gives this cool illusion of there being no barrier between you and the dial. The only watch I can remember having an AR-coating of similar quality was my old Omega Planet Ocean.

These qualities are also very much present in your new watch, where the color matching is again spot on from the dial to the bezel, and the added texture in the dial underneath the color gradient is just extremely well done. I have to say that Airfighter is growing on me still...

Oh, and regarding posting some pictures of it in the general forum - done!


----------



## Robotaz

Kohe321 said:


> Yeah, the gradient color change that mimics day and nighttime is really well done I think. The matte texture in the dial makes it seem "airy" somehow, which I guess further builds upon the "sky theme", and the finely brushed metallic bezel makes for a really "crisp" look. I often just sit and stare at the watch while bending it around in the light, looking at how the dial and bezel just comes to life.
> 
> Blue seems to be a tricky color to get right because I see many companys launch blue watches, and many of them have a blue tone that is either too intense and garish (neon-ish), or have a plastic and toylike look to it. But, when blue is done right it's one of the most beautiful colors there is for watches (or cars, guitars etc.). Glycine has really hit the nail on the head with the color tone on this. I think it looks like the sky on a perfect summer day (or night for that matter), and it just makes me happy to look at it.
> 
> Also have to say that this has to be one of the best AR-coating jobs I've seen on a watch. There is no blue hue to the crystal at all under any angles, which is often the case with AR coatings. The crystal almost looks completely invisible which gives this cool illusion of there being no barrier between you and the dial. The only watch I can remember having an AR-coating of similar quality was my old Omega Planet Ocean.
> 
> These qualities are also very much present in your new watch, where the color matching is again spot on from the dial to the bezel, and the added texture in the dial underneath the color gradient is just extremely well done. I have to say that Airfighter is growing on me still...
> 
> Oh, and regarding posting some pictures of it in the general forum - done!


Here's my SST chrono with sentinel dial. Ignore dust at random locales around the dial. It's on the crystal.


----------



## Kohe321

They really have done a great job of including the chronograph sub-dials into a dial that already has a lot going on without making it look cluttered or untidy. I mean it already has two sets of 24 hours represented, two separate hour hands, a date window, 5-minute increments in numbers etc. and yet even with all this plus the chronograph it still looks very organized and easy to read. Love that case shape combined with the inner rotating bezel as well... Simply an awesome watch!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Beautiful watches Robotaz and Kohe321 and just as amazing write ups with details of design and feel well worded. 

I love it when you said, Kohe321, that the Matt dial on the airman gives the airiness of the sky and a floating feeling. So very true. I love that and the sentinel dial on my airman base 22 the most and I agree with you that Glycine got it just right and much better than many other brands. For me, I feel the sentinel dial on my airman base 22 is extremely well done, very functional and totally appropriate compared to the one on my Rolex DSSD deep sea. On the Rolex I find it to be more of a gimmick. 

And Robotaz, thanks for teaching something new once again. The dial when shaded two colors is called a a Sentinel dial. That's amazing mate, cheers for mentioning that. 

Love both the watches you shared here, Robotaz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Supper at Cracker Barrel tonight with the KMU 48








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsb

Just arrived, my first Glycine - I love it


----------



## platinumEX

Here's to the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

That Airman is a beaut, Joe. 
Wear it well!

The whiskey looks goo too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldencalf

Kohe321 said:


> Airman today! This truly is my favorite watch in the collection right now


Pardon me. What time do you have in your picture? 3:20pm?


----------



## Kohe321

goldencalf said:


> Pardon me. What time do you have in your picture? 3:20pm?


Yes, or 15:20 if you will.


----------



## platinumEX

Columbus Blue Jackets game!


----------



## Kohe321

Just love how well this fits casual wear. :-!


----------



## il Pirati

On a Bond NATO. So easy to wear on the NATOs.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

Sat in a seminar about managing my emotions all day today. After punching a wall, switched to this and headed out to play darts and drink some mango IPA.

Joking about the wall. lol


----------



## Robotaz

I'm always itching to get this back on my wrist.


----------



## Jive

Vitalized with new leather Nato


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Katan




----------



## Scholes

Love the strap - great shot!


----------



## Robotaz

Scholes said:


> Love the strap - great shot!


Thanks, it is the stock strap that came on it. It looks great, but the quality leaves a little to be desired. I hope to find a backup.


----------



## buldogge

"Updated" my Red Combat Sub with a natural tan OE strap. The threading is pretty close to gold in color and ties it all together IMHO.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## zed073




----------



## zed073

Couple more.
Trying to get that "just right shot"


----------



## w4tchnut

KMU48








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elliswyatt

zed073 said:


> Couple more.
> Trying to get that "just right shot"


This exact watch just hit my radar screen so I really appreciate these great pics.


----------



## zed073

Glad I could help out.
Glycine is a top quality piece. You won't be disappointing.



elliswyatt said:


> This exact watch just hit my radar screen so I really appreciate these great pics.


----------



## swe228

Very nice! Can you give me any details on that band? Where it is from and style? Looks like it might look good on my Lagunare. Thank you!


----------



## zed073

swe228 said:


> Very nice! Can you give me any details on that band? Where it is from and style? Looks like it might look good on my Lagunare. Thank you!


It's a HEROIC18 that I picked up in a package deal with some other straps . It doesn't appear to be on their site now.


----------



## buldogge

Here's a similar OE Glycine strap, black leather with orange stitching:

22MM XL GERMAN MADE BLACK LEATHER ORANGE STITCHED STRAP & BUCKLE BY GLYCINE

-Mark in St. Louis



swe228 said:


> Very nice! Can you give me any details on that band? Where it is from and style? Looks like it might look good on my Lagunare. Thank you!





zed073 said:


> It's a HEROIC18 that I picked up in a package deal with some other straps . It doesn't appear to be on their site now.


----------



## swe228

Hi gang,

After a long search, without success, for the original steel band for my Lagunare Model 3888, I found this on strappedfortime.com. I think it is a pretty good substitution.
Best to all.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ I love the Lagunare. Great watch.


----------



## Emre

Vintage combo.

'55 Airman and WW II era Bausch & Lomb Aviators' sunglasses:


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Up-n-coming




----------



## simart

A Classic! Nice watch!


----------



## Emre

Up-n-coming,very nice Incursore Big date. How is time-keeping? I've seen reviews were it was dead on, just wondering if it's the same in long range?These models are real classic.


----------



## w4tchnut

Same here, really like that Incursore big date. Probably my next Glycine. 
Unless the Airman comes first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Up-n-coming

Thank you for the compliments gents. Just threw on a Rios 1931. I love the look and feel of Rios straps. At first I was a little self conscious wearing a 44mm all dial watch but now I feel it's a great fashionable look. The 50mm l2l makes it comfy to wear also.

The time keeping is supreme. +/- 1 spd. I'm not sure if it's the nature of the 2896 or Glycine just does a stellar job of regulating their watches. At any rate it's my most accurate automatic.

This one was a NOS pickup about a year ago. One of my better acquisitions for sure. It's a keeper.


----------



## Emre

Woow +/-1 sec per day is definitely above benchmark for a non-COSC movement. Different owners from different countries mentioned the accuracy but all were within new purchase reviews,glad to hear that it continues that accuracy after a year.Simple and elegant and accurate.
2896,never owned one,so no experience by me except all good things heard and read.


----------



## Robotaz

My Big Date was about +1. Incredible timekeeping.


----------



## fredrick

Good Morning!


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## skoner

I really, really like the combat sub after looking at all these beautiful pictures


----------



## Robotaz

skoner said:


> I really, really like the combat sub after looking at all these beautiful pictures


Yeah, it's an affordable watch with a classic flair and great utility.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Robotaz

Um...holy crap?!?!

Those are some nice Glycines, man!

Have you posted this collection before?


----------



## Emre

Robotaz said:


> Um...holy crap?!?!
> 
> Those are some nice Glycines, man!
> 
> Have you posted this collection before?


+1

Love especially the Eugene Meylan


----------



## tiger2012

These are my glycine watches i have at the moment. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Excellent! Wow, very cool collection!

You guys are making me jealous.


----------



## platinumEX

Trying to decide if this one's a keeper or not. Just switched the oem rubber for leather...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

platinumEX said:


> Trying to decide if this one's a keeper or not. Just switched the oem rubber for leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on leather, Joe. 
Keep it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

platinumEX said:


> Trying to decide if this one's a keeper or not. Just switched the oem rubber for leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you kidding?!? That's cool!


----------



## monza06

I got this amazing strap for my Golden eye:


----------



## Jaxwired

monza06 said:


> I got this amazing strap for my Golden eye:


Gorgeous strap, gorgeous watch. Well done!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## asrar.merchant

I love all of your well picked Glycines, Rob. They look amazing on you.










www.the


----------



## Robotaz

asrar.merchant said:


> I love all of your well picked Glycines, Rob. They look amazing on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the


Thanks, Asrar. You're not looking to shabby there, yourself!

How many Glycines do you have?


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thank you Rob,

I have got just two mate. The Combat Sub two tone (as rose gold plating is as far as I can get to wearing the color of rose gold) and the classic (in my opinion) Glycine Airman 24H Purist

That's it.

www.the


----------



## instant

My SST


----------



## Robotaz

How old is that SST? I love the sentinel dial. Looks great.


----------



## instant

Robotaz: this is re-issue of original SST (which was I think Vietnam era model / late 60s), this model is no longer manufactured, I guess they introduced it 2006 and discontinued after couple of years. 

I got it 2nd hand after long struggle for this particular dial/inner ring/bracelet version. Get one if you can, it is terrific watch (..and not very photogenic).


----------



## Robotaz

instant said:


> Robotaz: this is re-issue of original SST (which was I think Vietnam era model / late 60s), this model is no longer manufactured, I guess they introduced it 2006 and discontinued after couple of years.
> 
> I got it 2nd hand after long struggle for this particular dial/inner ring/bracelet version. Get one if you can, it is terrific watch (..and not very photogenic).


I have one, but it looks newer. The hands and bezel look different. Yours looks closer to the original than mine.


----------



## instant

Robotaz said:


> I have one, but it looks newer. The hands and bezel look different. Yours looks closer to the original than mine.


Yours may be an l.e. or newer SST-012.. I like the original look. Actually I am thinking to buy one with AM-PM split dial


----------



## Andregold




----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horhe




----------



## Horhe




----------



## Horhe




----------



## Horhe




----------



## Tabletime

My Base 22 Purist on black premium nato from crown & buckle. I would really like to get a bracelet for this:


----------



## Robotaz

Horhe said:


> View attachment 6872090


Beautiful, dude. I see shots like this and can't believe my fellow WIS around here aren't lighting up with 20 likes.

Nice watches. I'm jealous.


----------



## Horhe

Robotaz said:


> Beautiful, dude. I see shots like this and can't believe my fellow WIS around here aren't lighting up with 20 likes.
> 
> Nice watches. I'm jealous.


Thanks

Airman once more


----------



## julio13

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My New Incusore Manual wind 44mm


----------



## platinumEX

Really like this watch. I find myself wearing it more and more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bragemann

My brand new Airman No. 1, GMT-version. 36 mm. Was afraid it would feel a bit tiny, but it fits my small wrists well.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^^ Looks good!


----------



## Zkin




----------



## bragemann

Robotaz said:


> ^^^^ Looks good!


Thanks


----------



## Emre

bragemann said:


> View attachment 6924586
> 
> View attachment 6924594
> 
> My brand new Airman No. 1, GMT-version. 36 mm. Was afraid it would feel a bit tiny, but it fits my small wrists well.


Hey that's the first time I see in this board this particular model, happy. Thanks to its straight lugs this model wears larger than 36mm. I had the same in black dial purist version.

How does it feel,what's your feedback so far?


----------



## bragemann

I knew I had to have one when I discovered that they made them in cream dial as well. Yes it wears larger thanks to it's long lugs.(48 mm lug to lug) It took some time to get used to looking at 36 mm including bezel, but now I'm really happy with it, and it looks actually better than a 42 mm + on my 6,5 inch wrist. Have tried it on different kinds of NATO-straps, but prefers it with the calf skin strap that came along (20-16 mm). And the size gives it a genuin retro feeling that I like. The only down side is it that the color of the hands is too simular to the dial, and it makes it a bit hard to read in low light. But I'm happy with it, and I think it will stay for some time.


----------



## Eweman

Airman at the aquarium


----------



## DonQuixote




----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## river rat

Some thing about vintage especially the patina on the dial and aged steel.


----------



## Emre

DonQuixote said:


>


This ^^^^

I love this model. Knowing that it's 46 mm, how does it wear? Smaller or really chunky?Glycine should make this model in 40mm range really lovely dial configuration.


----------



## Horhe

nightshot


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Littlecheese

Mine... arrived some days ago...









Have a good day Glycine section!


----------



## jaspermercado

New strap for the Sub, is this tan colour a match or should I have stuck with black, opinions please?


----------



## Proenski

For me this kinda brown or even a nudge darker is a classic combination! :-!


----------



## platinumEX

jaspermercado said:


> New strap for the Sub, is this tan colour a match or should I have stuck with black, opinions please?
> 
> View attachment 7243234
> View attachment 7243250
> View attachment 7243258


Brown and black both work great with that model. I have the same. Black obviously works with almost anything and especially well with the black bezel. Brown also works very well due to the brown colored 24 hour numbers on the dial. Can't go wrong either way. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspermercado

Thanks Guys, WUS affirmation is always good to get!


----------



## Robotaz

jaspermercado said:


> Thanks Guys, WUS affirmation is always good to get!


The Sub would look great on a NATO.


----------



## beeman101

Glycine Airman base 22 non-purist 24 hour.


----------



## Zkin

Black


----------



## platinumEX

I've had this Glycine longer than any of my others. Trying decide whether to keep it or sell to buy the black dial, blue bezel model...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brice

Keep both ! ;-)


----------



## w4tchnut

^^^^ exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakelol

My newly bought Combat 6 36mm on a Crown & Buckle Phalanx in OD.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## fordy964

Airman SST12 3903.199.LBN9


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## asrar.merchant

Robotaz said:


>


Rob just awesomeness on your wrist. Wear it well buddy. Wishing you good health always.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Robotaz

asrar.merchant said:


> Rob just awesomeness on your wrist. Wear it well buddy. Wishing you good health always.
> 
> http://www.thewatch.boutique


Same to you, Asrar!


----------



## sergevb

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## sergevb

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

View attachment 7502858


----------



## Sixracer

New to the club...was lucky to find this guy, an original SST in fantastic shape. Have the bracelet too but I think I am going to do a strap.















--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## w4tchnut

Sixracer said:


> New to the club...was lucky to find this guy, an original SST in fantastic shape. Have the bracelet too but I think I am going to do a strap.
> 
> View attachment 7545546
> View attachment 7545554
> 
> 
> --
> Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


That's a beaut. 
Here's my KMU, my only Glycine. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## beeman101

Although i have posted it here before but whenever i wear it in rotation " i fall back in love with"

Glycine : 42.00 mm Airman base 22 GMT 3887.11-LB7BH (Calibre ETA2893-2 modified) or GL 293


----------



## zed073




----------



## Davetay

Was browsing at my local watch shop and spotted it. No reason not to take this beauty home!










Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## blueingreen

HI!

My COMBAT VINTAGE...







Best regards,
Konrad


----------



## swe228

Can't remember where but I saw this model just recently on a gray and black NATO strap and it looked amazing. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## swe228

That is one of my favorites, just beautiful.


----------



## darmar41

Stratoforte! Love this watch!









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## blueingreen

Cześć darmar  

Cyrhla z KMZiZ


----------



## darmar41

Wiem, wiem, widzialem  Pozdro!


----------



## Davide

My Glycine Incursore, Ref 3762, manual winding. I got this watch in 2005 as a present for my degree. Currently wearing it on a Morellato NATO.

I love this watch. 







A question: where do the names Incursore and Lagunare come from? In Italian they are used to refer to two military specialized corps.

http://www.esercito.difesa.it/concorsi-e-arruolamenti/Pagine/L-Incursore.aspx

http://www.esercito.difesa.it/concorsi-e-arruolamenti/Pagine/Il-Lagunare.aspx


----------



## DoM1-

No idea what model this is but my dad got it as a present from work, when moving to pension. Year was 1989.














Would love to know what model it is, haven't been able to find any with such decorations.


----------



## Emre

DoM1- are there any serial numbers on the case-back. That could help us narrow down the model or the manufacture date.


----------



## Ragnar375

Combat sub, with zulu I made.


----------



## DoM1-

Emre said:


> DoM1- are there any serial numbers on the case-back. That could help us narrow down the model or the manufacture date.


Inside backcover it says:
0302
0306
On the outside it says:
Stainless Steel
Back
3ATM
3127


----------



## DoM1-

And im not sure if you can see from the picture but in the green section it says "seven 7 jewels"
And in the up right corner it says 955 414.


----------



## Emre

3127 is the manufacture reference number and indicates manufacture date 9 Dec 1987. The movement is ETA 955 414. It has been manufactured 200 pieces back then. Other than that I see bi-color and plaque written in the handwritten manufacture records for this model,plaque meaning gold plated, bi-color would be for the different case and case-back color.

That's all what I have,hope this helps.


----------



## DoM1-

Thanks! All the help i can get is always a push forward  Maybe one day i will get to know what the clock is and if it has any other value then sentimental, and if so maybe will get it fixed up to its former glory sometime then.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## kyrow123

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My favorite one. Beautiful watch.


----------



## kyrow123

My current obsession...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

loooooooooong time to post to this tread.
i hope all are OK

my one and only glycine










but it's one nice glycine

best regards


----------



## E52

sorry double post


----------



## kakefe

Follow me on Instagram @watchcolony !!!


----------



## wtma




----------



## blueingreen

Allo 









...


----------



## blueingreen

... allo again...









...


----------



## blueingreen

... and again...









regards,
Cyrhla.


----------



## Zkin

wearing airman mystery today


----------



## fordy964




----------



## somery




----------



## somery




----------



## E52

blueingreen said:


> Allo
> 
> View attachment 8404498
> 
> 
> ...


Hi to you 
nice watch


----------



## Ungaeidell




----------



## w4tchnut

Ungaeidell said:


> View attachment 8588906
> 
> 
> View attachment 8588890
> 
> 
> View attachment 8588930


Awesome KMU!
Here's mine back at you. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday

This is the las watch I got! Airman nº1 white dial. Purist version of course


----------



## Aless

My latest acquired watch and my first Glycine. Glycine Combat Sub!


----------



## max188

Here's mine. Had this in my collection for a few years now:


----------



## somery




----------



## Higs




----------



## fordy964




----------



## wtma




----------



## w4tchnut

Here's my new Incursore, courtesy of Amazon's Prime day deals.

Watch came in a sealed box with all stickers, tags and a blank warranty card. Very impressive. 









The leather strap is soft and high quality, but I'm not too crazy about it with a white dial watch.


















Black with white stitching would be more appealing, I think. 
Trying out a black and gray nato with PVG hardware today. 

















BTW, the black hands and markers are lumed with black superluminova. Not super bright , but better than nothing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Finally got hold of my favourite dress watch:









Now if Glycine would come up with 38mm same cushion case and center seconds model, I bet it will be a top model.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Emre said:


> Finally got hold of my favourite dress watch:
> 
> View attachment 8863338
> 
> 
> Now if Glycine would come up with 38mm same cushion case and center seconds model, I bet it will be a top model.


Oh my...that is sexy....


----------



## Emre

Yes, I agree. It's a contemporary case-shape,fashionable since many decades.

I am sure I posted it here somewhere but just for new-comers to re-cap. It's a tribute model to the founder of Glycine, Eugene Meylan, and his invention in 1930 the automatic module. Glycine was one of the first three mass produced self-winding watches with Harwood and Autorist.

This is the prototype of Eugene Meylan Automatic from 1930. The exhibition case-back is original and period correct with 6mm mineral crystal showcasing the early automatic movement:

















And needless to say, a sub collection merged within my collection with timepieces by Eugene Meylan:









These watches are so valuable, pedigree-wise, I decided to hand them over the Glycine Heritage museum.I believe they are safe there within the brand, their well being not depending on a person's social -economic circumstances through life.


----------



## Higs




----------



## Aless

My one and only Glycine. Today on a sand coloured Glycine leather strap!


----------



## gprspeter

Combat SUB Phantom 3908.199.N-TB90​


----------



## kakefe

Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## Aless

gprspeter said:


> View attachment 8930122
> 
> 
> View attachment 8930130
> 
> 
> Combat SUB Phantom 3908.199.N-TB90​


What a beauty!


----------



## tinitini




----------



## tmy

Jo Guys!
Received my first Glycine yesterday. An Airman double twelve. I'm super happy with it and hear it is:




























Have a nice weekend everyone!
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Dear God, I just heard the news. One of my favorite brands is now in the grasp of the worst thing to ever happen to horology. I fear we'll be looking back on these beautiful Glycine's in the years to come, after Invicta has ruined the brand, and reminisce about better days...


----------



## T-hunter

RidingDonkeys said:


> Dear God, I just heard the news. One of my favorite brands is now in the grasp of the worst thing to ever happen to horology. I fear we'll be looking back on these beautiful Glycine's in the years to come, after Invicta has ruined the brand, and reminisce about better days...


Oh well, glad i got a older version w/crown logo & drilled lugs. lol


----------



## Robotaz

RidingDonkeys said:


> Dear God, I just heard the news. One of my favorite brands is now in the grasp of the worst thing to ever happen to horology. I fear we'll be looking back on these beautiful Glycine's in the years to come, after Invicta has ruined the brand, and reminisce about better days...


So far, the shocking takeovers seem to have done nothing but strengthen brands, IMO. I can't think of any recent acquisitions, off the top of my head, that were failures.

Maybe I can be proven wrong. I'm trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## Rigger73

RidingDonkeys said:


> Dear God, I just heard the news. One of my favorite brands is now in the grasp of the worst thing to ever happen to horology. I fear we'll be looking back on these beautiful Glycine's in the years to come, after Invicta has ruined the brand, and reminisce about better days...


Sorry - I'm not up to speed. Are Invicta considering or have they bought Glycine. I was considering a blue gold two-tone Combat Sub.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Rigger73 said:


> Sorry - I'm not up to speed. Are Invicta considering or have they bought Glycine. I was considering a blue gold two-tone Combat Sub.


Invicta announced that they had purchased Glycine. A number of independent watch companies have been getting snatched up lately. FC and Alpina by Citizen, Eterna by a Chinese company, and now Glycine. Let's hope Invicta leaves Glycine alone.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Emre

Great taste and a wonderful selection of the best executed models IMO.


----------



## chris slack

nice collection,love the meylan !!


----------



## tmy

Great collection! I especially like the Eugene Meylan!


----------



## rhemmers

My trio:


----------



## Aless

rhemmers said:


> My trio:
> 
> View attachment 9016969


Nice collection you got there, nice picture as well!


----------



## rhemmers

Thanks!


----------



## platinumEX

A new Combat Sub mod. The dial and hands are from a Stealth. Basically like the new Vanguard model without the brighter lume accents.


----------



## w4tchnut

Incursore with new shoes, carbon blue strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Artick

Sunburst sub


----------



## squash master

Just purchased the Glycine Combat Sub and received it yesterday. Very happy with this purchase. It looks and feels great on the wrist - very slim profile and nicely curved lugs for a great fit. I had a Eugene Meylan years ago - and regret selling it. Glad to have a Glycine back in the watch box.
The rubber strap is impressive - very good quality. Still, I think I'll try it on a Perlon strap to see how that feels. I was originally leaning towards the blue dial with orange bezel, but the price on this BNIB model was too good to pass up!


----------



## squash master

Just picked up a nice leather strap from Panatime that I think really provides a nice accent to the Combat Sub.


----------



## Aless

Will wear this for the next weeks. Very happy with it!


----------



## ltb828




----------



## RidingDonkeys

ltb828 said:


> View attachment 9548506


It has come to my attention that you have too many Lagunares to comply with forum policy. As such, and to keep you in good standing with the forum, I'm willing to take the orange one off your hands for you. ;-)


----------



## nsuwarno

Gloomy Afternoon with my Combat Sub

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Just got this fro ToM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE


----------



## monza06




----------



## wtma

Airman SST Chrono


----------



## mephisto

this new to me beauty just arrived yesterday. i had some reservations about the busy-ness of the dial and legibility but it's executed really well and it all comes together very nicely when you see it in the flesh.


----------



## Aless

mephisto said:


> this new to me beauty just arrived yesterday. i had some reservations about the busy-ness of the dial and legibility but it's executed really well and it all comes together very nicely when you see it in the flesh.


Nice collection you have there! Congrats to your new Glycine! It's a beauty!


----------



## w4tchnut

Just picked up this guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

wtma said:


> Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage LE


I love those. The vintage font and vibe is timeless. Such a classic, and right at the end before Invicta.


----------



## kunemoriva

my mystery base 22


----------



## kakefe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

New kittens = scratched body


----------



## EL_GEEk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

w4tchnut said:


> Just got this fro ToM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got mine on good deal thru Massdrop.....should have it middle of December!


----------



## w4tchnut

Maddog1970 said:


> got mine on good deal thru Massdrop.....should have it middle of December!


It's really nice, love mine 
And you got it for a lot less $$. 
Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666

Airman 18 Sphair arrived today. getting used to the small size


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## swe228

Beautiful model. What size is your wrist? Trying to decide if this would look too small on me.
Thanks.


----------



## w4tchnut

Rose gold KMU48
No date no seconds, love the simple dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Airman 18 arrived this morning. 6.25" wrist.

Site says 39mm but when I measure it's actually a shade over 38mm. 47mm lug to lug.


----------



## schmitza

Found a pic on my instagram on my old glycine .. 
I really liked that watch even if it was to big for my 6.5 wrists haha









Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

My beater and motorcycle watch.


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550

My first Glycine, really impressed with this one so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## mikksteel

Anyone got any wrist shots of the Combat 6 36mm? I'm looking at the idea of this one as a dress watch. Dressy enough for my line of work anyway.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

My first Glycine and I couldn't be happier. I love the aroma of the OEM rubber strap, but just thought it was too thick and "bulky" for such a low profile diver. I added this Filson leather strap that I think really makes the blue dial shine even more.


----------



## lightspire

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Matty01

Airman 7 Plaza Mayor


----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## mikksteel

Well, nobody replied to my request for a wrist shot but I went ahead and bought it anyway! Here's my just acquired 36mm Combat 6. It's absolutely gorgeous and the size is just right for my 6.75" wrist. Definitely wears larger than it's nominal size. Cheers!


----------



## 993RS

Early Christmas present to myself! Glad I found one with the original logo and drilled lugs.


----------



## Ctkjjk

The new glycine airman 17 royal while in the box!


----------



## Brice

The Advent calendar has delivered...!

















Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Very cute


----------



## w4tchnut

Happy Holidays everybody. 
One of the three Glycines I acquired in the last month. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

w4tchnut said:


> One of the three Glycines I acquired in the last month.


You can't say that and only supply a photo of one! :-(


----------



## Robotaz

Light, flat, fits like a glove.


----------



## w4tchnut

cel4145 said:


> You can't say that and only supply a photo of one! :-(


Fair enough, cel4145! 
Here you go, the whole family.

First, the Combat Sub again, but on a weathered brown leather strap. 









Next, rose gold KMU48 from the gooroo. Probably paid too much, but I don't care, it's gorgeous. I really like the super simple dial w/o date or secs. 









Then it was time for an Airman from Amazon or evine, don't recall. 









I put it on a camo 2-piece NATO for the extra badass look. 









And then we have the original members of the family, the Incursore 46mm from Amazon via lightning deal:









And the KMU48 Limited that started it all, acquired from fellow WIS platinumEX


















I did try to add one more, an Incursore Big Date, but The Watchery canceled my order and would not honor the original price if I re-ordered. Not a good vendor in my book.

Love everyone of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Wow! What a great Glycine collection. Of all of them, I really like the white dial Incursore the best. :-!


----------



## Robotaz

Still rocking this awesome little guy.


----------



## w4tchnut

cel4145 said:


> Wow! What a great Glycine collection. Of all of them, I really like the white dial Incursore the best. :-!












Curved lugs is a nice feature. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## merl

Second Glycine on its way to me. Will post both when it arrives.


----------



## BVItalia

Love the versatility of the Airman!


----------



## tinitini

My Airman SST


----------



## mkeric1

Here is my goldeneye
Love it but new logo is just wrong









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

My Airman's


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## omeglycine

The crown still casts a shadow. Nice picture of a classic Glycine.


----------



## Robotaz

omeglycine said:


> The crown still casts a shadow. Nice picture of a classic Glycine.


It really is a beautiful watch. It's taking the place of watches at much, much higher price points in my collection. I really love it.


----------



## Real Artman




----------



## farcry33




----------



## platinumEX

"Frankenstealth"


----------



## wtma




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## w4tchnut

46mm Incursore 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I love my Airfighter. It's too bad that people associate them with Invicta now.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## wtma

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 10830730
> 
> 
> View attachment 10830738


Wow, great shots!! 👍


----------



## wtma




----------



## raheelc

Does anyone happen to have pictures of the Airman Base 22 Mystery (purist version)? Does this watch have any Lume? 

I'm thinking of picking up the Base 22 Mystery Purist, or the Airman SST12 Purist version. Not sure which one to go for!


----------



## base2

Here are some pics of my Base 22 Mystery Purist. It's readable except in low light. It might be a little tough if you are not used to a 24h watch, since you'll have to double-check the numbers instead of recognizing the position of the hour hand, but once you are over that it's much easier. In normal light it's fine, and in pitch dark you can see the lume, although it's very weak. I think they said it is "gray" lume, which works about as well as it sounds. It's not a utility watch, but it does look damn good.









Unedited lume shot - in pitch dark after 30 mins of direct sunlight:


----------



## base2

Whoops, those photos are way too big...can the post editor adjust them? Or should I adjust the size before posting in the future?


----------



## raheelc

Thanks! That does look awesome. I was confused between this and the sst12 purist, but I think im leaning towards the base 22 now since seeing your pictures. 

I can get it for about 690'ish from evine. Is that a good price?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## base2

Seems like that's a great price, and is about what I got mine for at Jomashop. Glycines have been on crazy sale for a while now all over the 'net, I think this watch was going for at least $1200 before. I've been wanting one of their 24h models for a long time so I took the plunge too!


----------



## raheelc

awesome thanks! I'll probably take the plunge later today 

Was also thinking this watch may look good on a black mesh bracelet! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## base2

I'm not one for bracelets, but I've got a black and gray NATO on the way for mine


----------



## wtma




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## base2

wtma said:


>


What is this? It's beautiful. Don't know I could live with the dial orientation though...hard enough getting used to 12 vs 24 one way.


----------



## Robotaz

base2 said:


> What is this? It's beautiful. Don't know I could live with the dial orientation though...hard enough getting used to 12 vs 24 one way.


Airman SST. It originally was designed to be worn by the American SST pilots and of course sold to commemorate the SST. If you search, I think Emre posted a historical video on it. Maybe someone else. Can't remember, but the video was cool.


----------



## wtma

As Robotaz said, it's the Airman SST Chronograph. It's a modern reissue of the original SST Chronograph released in 1968, I think. Available in both Purist and GMT version, also in black and gradient-blue dial color (both with the same orange/tangerine rotating rehaut). Mine is the purist gradient-blue, it looks very stunning in real with double case finishings (brush on top, and polish at the side).











base2 said:


> What is this? It's beautiful. Don't know I could live with the dial orientation though...hard enough getting used to 12 vs 24 one way.





Robotaz said:


> Airman SST. It originally was designed to be worn by the American SST pilots and of course sold to commemorate the SST. If you search, I think Emre posted a historical video on it. Maybe someone else. Can't remember, but the video was cool.


----------



## base2

Is the yellow part of the bezel? All of the pictures I see have the 24 at top, and I didn't notice the numbers in the blue on the dial. It didn't look like the yellow part rotated but now it seems it does.


----------



## wtma

base2 said:


> Is the yellow part of the bezel? All of the pictures I see have the 24 at top, and I didn't notice the numbers in the blue on the dial. It didn't look like the yellow part rotated but now it seems it does.


Yes it does rotate, using a rotator located at 8 o'clock (or 16 o'clock if we are talking about 24hr dial watch).


----------



## Robotaz

Yes the gradient "twilight sentinel" dial is gorgeous. I owned one for a while and should have kept it.


----------



## Sixracer

Speaking of SSTs, new mesh on my Airman SST '68









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski

Stratoforte


----------



## Robotaz

I regulated this guy from around +15 s/d down to +2 s/d.

All things considered, it's turned out to be a real keeper, like my blasted combat vintage. Both are so affordable that I can just wear them and not worry. It's liberating. They both run great and fit in well with how and what I wear. Very happy with them both.


----------



## raheelc

My airman base 22 mystery (purist) shipped out today from Evine. Really glad I jumped on it when I did, they've raised the price of the watch 3x since I bought it. Selling for $2100 now. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit

My D12


----------



## mbsi

Hi All,
Here is my brand new Glycine Combat 6 watch.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## vandit

D12


----------



## Robotaz

I love this one, too! It doesn't show up in pics, but the gold hands shine clearly through the blue AR glare nicely. You can always see the hands very well.


----------



## raheelc

This arrived today. Put it on a Milanese mesh bracelet. Think it looks great on it!



















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## base2

Nice! Wearing mine right now, too


----------



## raheelc

Cool! Just realized I'll probably need to look for a different mesh strap. The one I put on it has a magnet on the end of the strap for closure. So it might end up causing the watch to get magnetized. So will need to look for another option

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen

I have been too long away...

Best regards,
Konrad


----------



## vandit

siemasz Kondziu


----------



## blueingreen

Siemasz Arek!  Kapitalny zegar! Gratuluję.


----------



## vandit

Dzięki


----------



## wtma




----------



## MarkieB

My Incursore - wanted a more summery feel - can't belive the difference the strap change made (though thnk I prefer the original brown calf leather one)


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ I just bought one of those from Gooroo.


----------



## w4tchnut

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ I just bought one of those from Gooroo.


Good for you. I got one too, bought it from Amazon for a lot more than gooroo prices. 
Just the way it goes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit




----------



## wtma

vandit said:


>


Looks great with that strap!


----------



## Robotaz

This is a very substantial watch. It's a lot higher quality than I expected. No comparison to the smaller Combat Subs.

The case is beautiful, and massive. The polished sides really bring the toolish look upscale.

The crystal is a very thick double dome with multiple coats of AR on the inside. It's a very nice crystal.

I like the strap. Looks great.

I do want to address what I think is a bezel that could be tightened. It works fine, but it's not tight enough to be a serious dive watch, and it doesn't really match the rest of the watch.

Also, the clasp leaves a little to be desired. Its very thick. It's way down from Oris or comparable brands. At least it does have ratcheting adjustability.

The crown action is a little tricky.

That said, it's very nice and I'm happy to own it.


----------



## G550

vandit said:


> siemasz Kondziu


Where did you purchase the strap, nice combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit

G550 said:


> Where did you purchase the strap, nice combo.


FXR handmade from Poland

today:


----------



## vandit




----------



## chris slack

Trying out a new nato,I think it works !


----------



## shahtirthak

Hi All,

First time poster to this thread, mainly because I have just ordered today my first Glycine - Airman 17 purist 46mm, blue dial and have received notification that it is on its way to me. After ordering I have gone through this entire thread but don't see any pictures of the 46mm Airman 17....any Owners out here with this particular model?

Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## briburt

Blue Combat 6 36mm.


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Robotaz

I absolutely love my two blasted Combats. They fit so beautifully and have such a sweet tool look. Love 'em!


----------



## Robotaz

This sat in my watch box for 40 hours and was .5 seconds slow, which is actually 1 second faster than when I put it in my box. Very happy.

Now if I can just tighten the bezel. I'm scared to try it.


----------



## raheelc

Robotaz said:


> This sat in my watch box for 40 hours and was .5 seconds slow, which is actually 1 second faster than when I put it in my box. Very happy.
> 
> Now if I can just tighten the bezel. I'm scared to try it.


Nice! Is there a version of this that comes on a bracelet? Or just strap version?

Also, you could try the dental floss method to tighten the bezel. Never done it myself, but it seems to work pretty well.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

raheelc said:


> Nice! Is there a version of this that comes on a bracelet? Or just strap version?


I haven't seen one but I hope they offer one eventually. Maybe Robotaz has more info...

When I owned this model, I checked if the bracelet from a regular Combat Sub would fit. They both have 22mm lug width and seemingly identical shape between them. The end link tabs on the back of the regular Combat Sub bracelet prevented the spring bars from reaching the lug holes on the Aquarius. Not sure if bending or removing would work, as they likely ensure a tight fit of the end links.


----------



## raheelc

Just installed this double weave mesh strap on my purist.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

raheelc said:


> Nice! Is there a version of this that comes on a bracelet? Or just strap version?
> 
> Also, you could try the dental floss method to tighten the bezel. Never done it myself, but it seems to work pretty well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


No bracelet that I'm aware of. It's an awfully large watch for a bracelet. My wrist is 7.5"+ and I can't imagine it.

What is the dental floss method? Never even heard of it. lol


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Glycine Combat 7 arrived 
Love it, looks spectacular on khaki nato




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Robotaz said:


> No bracelet that I'm aware of. It's an awfully large watch for a bracelet. My wrist is 7.5"+ and I can't imagine it.
> 
> What is the dental floss method? Never even heard of it. lol


You just take some floss, and pull it underneath the bezel, and essentially wrap it under the bezel a few times, and it should tighten up the bezel. I tried posting a link to a diy, but it doesn't open when clicked on. If you click on the link below, the first result should have some pictures:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=loose+bezel+fix


----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen

My son's Glycine 3869


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Cigarbob

Just had to have an Airman GMT with the red hand before they were no longer available...


----------



## sigel22

Glycine Combat sub 2 tones special


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## BRad704

My first Glycine. Ref 3863. But I can't find any info about the no crown logo.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brau0303

My 2cents worth.. (1st Glycine as well)








Cheers,
BR


----------



## raheelc

Brau0303 said:


> My 2cents worth.. (1st Glycine as well)
> View attachment 11101066
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> BR


How do you like the bezel on this? Is it just a black colored bezel, or does it have some sort of rubber feel to it?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brau0303

raheelc said:


> How do you like the bezel on this? Is it just a black colored bezel, or does it have some sort of rubber feel to it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


 The Bezel is black rubber (set in SS) and is hard to read in anything but bright conditions. Great watch tho. *I think if they had made at least one of the indices lumed or visible is some way it would be a major improvement because you would have a point of reference*

Cheers,
BR


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So toolish. Love it! It's a fantastic field watch.


----------



## tekong

Think the bund giving it a vintage look



















We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## tylehman

I'll submit my two Glycine watches for the gallery, i am really happy with both. 
Combat 7














Airman 18


----------



## Malakim

My Airman 18 Purist


----------



## crhempel




----------



## Robotaz

You have to see the depth of the dial in person to appreciate it. There are glossy black surrounds to the markers that really add a quality feel. It's just a great package.

If you zoom in on the 10 marker you can see a little glimmer around it.


----------



## wtma




----------



## Robotaz

Glycine calls this white, but it's silver. Really nice watch.


----------



## vandit




----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Beauty


----------



## wtma




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## vandit

just arrived !


----------



## Stayclassycliff

I didn't care for the Combat 7, but love this.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Interesting feedback. Glad you found a keeper.


----------



## crhempel




----------



## Robotaz

This is a lot nicer in person than in pics.


----------



## blueingreen




----------



## Sital

My Pumpkin Purist arrived on Friday, but I kept it in the box for a day to build anticipation.


----------



## antifocus

Airman 18


----------



## Robotaz

This watch never seems out of place. It looks and fits great with a t-shirt, or a button down.

It's really cool that it can also go deep underwater at any time. It's like a James Bond casual watch, but there aren't 5 million of them (shameless stab at Omega).


----------



## Virgul3

I might take a picture with my Canon 5D at some point. Here is a cell phone photo of my new Goldeneye.


----------



## wtma

DC-4 on PhenomeNATO.


----------



## Sunnygps

Double Twelve on Hirsch Strap


----------



## vandit

D12 too


----------



## instructed2

That's a great looking watch. I've been considering getting one, but I am worried about it's size. How big is your wrist and how do you think it wears?



Robotaz said:


> This watch never seems out of place. It looks and fits great with a t-shirt, or a button down.
> 
> It's really cool that it can also go deep underwater at any time. It's like a James Bond casual watch, but there aren't 5 million of them (shameless stab at Omega).


----------



## tekong

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Robotaz

instructed2 said:


> That's a great looking watch. I've been considering getting one, but I am worried about it's size. How big is your wrist and how do you think it wears?


I have a 7.5" wrist. Wears a little large, but the style is that of a huge indestructible field watch that's 200m WR. Lugs don't hang out or anything.


----------



## instructed2

Thank you for responding. My wrist is only 6.75", so if it wears large on your wrist, it is probably much too big for me. It's great looking though.



Robotaz said:


> I have a 7.5" wrist. Wears a little large, but the style is that of a huge indestructible field watch that's 200m WR. Lugs don't hang out or anything.


----------



## blueingreen

Allo 






























Regards,
Konrad.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## w4tchnut

Sunnygps said:


> Double Twelve on Hirsch Strap
> 
> View attachment 11285282
> View attachment 11285290


Really nice combo right there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fumiyasu

Airman 8 purist.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit




----------



## Barry S

DC-4 on a Hadley Roma "Luminox Style" strap:


----------



## Barry S

My first Glycine, the Airman Base 22 GA - just made me want more!


----------



## wtma

I bought this IWC-style big pilot strap for my 1953 initially, but it also looks good with DC-4. It tapers from 22mm down to 18mm, glad I could manage to get a genuine 18mm Glycine buckle to go with it.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## KANESTER

My new Combat 6.


----------



## Robotaz

wtma said:


>


I really like that strap!


----------



## jcombs1

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-415B-8FC9-F4CF4B207D88_zpsusn0ffpf.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Sunnygps

My double twelve on a Hirsch strap.


----------



## Robotaz

Such a cool watch. There's not a single thing that I don't like about it.


----------



## calcisme

Robotaz said:


> Such a cool watch. There's not a single thing that I don't like about it.


That is a very nice place to be with a watch.


----------



## vandit




----------



## sparty569

Just got this bad boy in the mail yesterday at work.

It is already my favorite watch that I have ever owned, although I only have 2 currently.

F104 48MM


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ beautiful!


----------



## vandit




----------



## vandit




----------



## vandit




----------



## parsig9




----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Gorgeous sentinel dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S




----------



## Barry S

Robotaz said:


>


That watch is beautiful! I really wanted that set but I didn't think I could pull off that size, even with the folding lugs. Looks great on you.


----------



## Robotaz

Barry S said:


> That watch is beautiful! I really wanted that set but I didn't think I could pull off that size, even with the folding lugs. Looks great on you.


Thanks, Barry. My wife bought me a little desk globe with a very nice engraved message that I keep the pocket watch in. The set is really nice. I've seen one on Amazon for $1K, which is half what I paid. -Rob


----------



## awrose




----------



## Cvamos

Airman No. 1


----------



## vandit

[/url]


----------



## sparty569

I only have 2 watches, so you'll see the same 2 over and over hahaha









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

sparty569 said:


> I only have 2 watches, so you'll see the same 2 over and over hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


We all show the same watches over and over no matter how big the collection. It's all good.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## wtma

Never get tired of the classic look of DC-4.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

combat 7 on ndc strap

Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## EL_GEEk

.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## wtma

1953


----------



## Brice

1953 in a Chinese bus...









Cheers,
Brice


----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## blueingreen




----------



## Robotaz

Wow you really like those chronos!

What do you think about the new ones in the '17 catalog?


----------



## Relo60

First time owning a Glycine, the Airman Double Twelve and really love it. A wrist (6.5") match made in heaven. Watch is 40mm.


----------



## wtma

Vintage duo on pilot straps


----------



## watchobs

Quick group photo


----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs




----------



## vandit




----------



## drinkbleach

combat 6 36mm bead blasted from North East watch works (great service fast turnaround) paired with a momentum canvas strap with matching bead blasted buckle.

I find the thin bezel and 20mm lugs wear great on my 6.7 inch wrists.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## awrose




----------



## vandit




----------



## vandit




----------



## emathieu




----------



## cheffdino

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## chefmateo

Just traded for this badboy! Put on vintage leather nato vs the stock mesh. It's easily in my top 3 favorites.


----------



## Barry S

Tried the DC-4 on a two-piece perlon for the last couple of hot days and found I'm not a fan of perlon.


----------



## FunOmoly

Patagonico said:


>


Nice! Wonder how it would look without the cyclops

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit




----------



## Barry S

The latest addition to my Airman collection, the SST-12 "Pumpkin" Purist.


----------



## BRad704

Took my daughter and my Combat Sub to the zoo this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico

With new strap:


----------



## Patagonico

Duplicate post


----------



## Barry S

Hats off to Watchgooroo once again. My SST-12 Purist arrived in perfect condition and even included the coin!










It seems I'm not a watch collector anymore, I'm an Airman collector. Nothing compared to some members but here's my collection so far:


----------



## Barry S

Patagonico said:


> With new strap:
> ]


The strap looks great! I'm pretty sure that's one of the six I have on the way from Australia.


----------



## vandit




----------



## Malakim

Got this in the mail on Friday. Excellent watch.


----------



## vandit




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## vandit




----------



## Emsflyer84

My new Combat Sub. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Emsflyer84

Combat Sub, ref. GL0076


----------



## dspphoto

Combat 6 Automatic.


----------



## wtma

DC-4


----------



## w4tchnut

Incursore on a KMU black strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay

8:24 to go at Le Mans


----------



## vandit




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Gallowaystx

Airman dc4 on blushark nato - on an airplane









Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER




----------



## traczu

On wrist after two weeks, still love it


----------



## jimmytamp

Just got my Airman DC-4..love it!! I'll take a photo of it inside my cockpit😊


----------



## jimmytamp

As promised...









Cheers...


----------



## Relo60

Here's my Airman D12. Paying homage to my brother, an F-86D fighter pilot long ago.


----------



## raheelc

My base 22 on a mesh strap from watchgecko



















Thinking of picking up another Glycine. Does anyone have any pictures of the Combat Sub with red bezel, or the full black "Ambush" version? Also, what price does Watchgooroo usually accept for these watches (please PM me). Thinking of either picking up a Combat Sub or the new Airman 42 GMT in a blue dial with bracelet.


----------



## Anxietyprone

The great thing about the Sub is the flat case design across the top and bottom of the case. Since it's flat, it removes the large space normally found between the lugs and case and this design makes the watch and band look more integrated. I'm glad someone thought about that.


----------



## raheelc

Thanks for the picture! I'm no leaning towards the Glycine Airman 42 (GMT) with a blue dial, since I don't have a blue dialed watch in my collection yet. The price watchgooroo has countered with seems to be pretty good too!


----------



## traczu

Airmen.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## w4tchnut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver

Combat Diver on nylon---


----------



## Robotaz

The front photo is to show textures and surfaces that one would normally not see. Not the best photo for sure.


----------



## vandit




----------



## Drudge




----------



## vandit




----------



## parsig9

New Combat 6 Vintage 43mm. This thing wears almost exactly like my SNDA65. Beautiful though a tad big. This watch in 39-41mm, wow. Still...for the dosh. Love these 10-11mm thick watches with L2L Under 50mm (Seiko is about 48-49, GLycine is about 47mm) Turtle sized but more dial.


----------



## jimmytamp

Adding to my Gylcine's collections: Airman SST 12 GMTb-)


----------



## ImranD

Airman 18!


----------



## sanik




----------



## Barry S

1953 Vintage LE today.


----------



## wtma

Rainy weekend here, it's nice to have my Airman SST to match my sweater.


----------



## aesirone

Here she is. Arrived earlier today and just finally had a chance to look it over. This is my first and not likely last Glycine.


----------



## ImranD

My SST 12! Regret not getting the purist and pumpkin!


----------



## sanik




----------



## wtma




----------



## Drudge




----------



## aesirone




----------



## aesirone

Decided to pop on the Bond NATO.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Combat Sub Stealth. Pic this morning wasn't as good as this one. 😀👍










-- Wayne


----------



## eljay

F 104


----------



## Drudge




----------



## sanik




----------



## Leekster

eljay said:


> F 104
> 
> View attachment 12401823


Is that the 40?

Any more pictures? What are your thoughts on the watch?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Rifish

My first message to this forum. Here is my Combat Sub with Hirsch Mariner -strap. I think they are a great match.


----------



## Leekster

Rifish said:


> My first message to this forum. Here is my Combat Sub with Hirsch Mariner -strap. I think they are a great match.
> View attachment 12406901


Nice!!

I have been looking at the Combat Sub for about a year.
I finally grabbed one with the Massdrop sale this week.
Looking forward to it.
It's about the perfect size with in my opinion. Love the classic design. My Double Twelve is my go to travel beater these days, so I'm impressed with movement.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Rifish

Leekster said:


> Nice!!
> It's about the perfect size with in my opinion. Love the classic design. My Double Twelve is my go to travel beater these days, so I'm impressed with movement.


Yep, 42 mm is maximum width for my wrist. But the best thing is the case thickness: 10.6 mm. This is why it is so wearable and you hardly know it is on your wrist.


----------



## Relo60

My one and only Glycine Airman Double Twelve blue dial (top half is a dark blue and lighter shade of blue at the bottom half 3 to 9). 40mm which is just right for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ImranD

Rifish said:


> My first message to this forum. Here is my Combat Sub with Hirsch Mariner -strap. I think they are a great match.
> View attachment 12406901


Nice strap!


----------



## sanik




----------



## eatabagel

A non-tool Glycine from the 1960s (I think mid- to late-60s). This has a manual wind AS caliber 1686 movement. I know not much else about this watch, or about whether this is even significant at all, though I really do enjoy its understated handsomeness.


----------



## traczu

Combat 6


----------



## Higs

I gave this one a run out last week...


----------



## Leekster

eatabagel said:


> A non-tool Glycine from the 1960s (I think mid- to late-60s). This has a manual wind AS caliber 1686 movement. I know not much else about this watch, or about whether this is even significant at all, though I really do enjoy its understated handsomeness.
> 
> View attachment 12409943


Beautiful watch!! What size? 39?

Where is that picture taken?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## eatabagel

Leekster said:


> Beautiful watch!! What size? 39?
> 
> Where is that picture taken?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Thanks! I actually did more research and found that it's an early 1970s Glycine, one of the lower-end ones. It's very small, but standard watch size for that era. 34mm.

Photo was taken in Santa Cruz, California.


----------



## jdubbs43

My combat sub phantom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico

Combat Sub Phantom, just arrived...


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Bryans-junq

i've had my Airman no 1 for a month now, it gets a lot of wrist time. Debated endlessly about 12 hour or purist versions, but when it comes down to it, i just love its history and uniqueness.


----------



## umarrajs

My first Glycine: Impressive build quality and styling, A++


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Leekster

Patagonico said:


> More strap options...


Nice!!
Thank you.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jimmytamp

On my wrist today....


----------



## Robotaz

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## jimmytamp

My latest collection: "Airman 9" blue dial...😎


----------



## At1623

DC-4 on a skx jubilee...


----------



## vandit




----------



## jdubbs43

Added to my glycine line up with the combat 7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Has been on the wrist all this week...........excellent timekeeping:


----------



## wtma

DC-4


----------



## traczu




----------



## Proenski

No idea if I have shown this one yet









Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark

Double Twelve here, loving it!


----------



## raheelc

does anyone own the Glycine Combat 6 Moonphase? Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## PetrosD

My Airman 1953 LE










And my Airman DC-4


----------



## jcombs1

Combat 7


----------



## Patagonico

Combat Sub "Deep Blue"


----------



## Leekster

Patagonico said:


> Combat Sub "Deep Blue"


Nice pic.
Is that the strap that came with it? Source?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Patagonico

Leekster said:


> Nice pic.
> Is that the strap that came with it? Source?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Yes, the original strap (Canvas and leather)


----------



## tommy_boy

On a Martu strap:


----------



## Sedlinarkrage




----------



## jimmytamp

With my Purist 17 while driving in the evening...


----------



## wtma

The DC-4 matched with a bright red Adidas sneakers.


----------



## parsig9

That blue combat sub is fantastic!


----------



## jimmytamp

wtma said:


> The DC-4 matched with a bright red Adidas sneakers.


You made me think to get one this model...


----------



## Cocas

My Red Airman says hello


----------



## Barry S

Base 22 GA


----------



## Barry S

DC-4 on Lakehouse Leather from yesterday:


----------



## jimmytamp

Coffee morning with my SST12...


----------



## cubewerks

Loving my DC-4 and my combat sub. Waiting for my blue sst-12 to show up


----------



## jimmytamp

My 9 on Blues...


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## l66666

eatabagel said:


> A non-tool Glycine from the 1960s (I think mid- to late-60s). This has a manual wind AS caliber 1686 movement. I know not much else about this watch, or about whether this is even significant at all, though I really do enjoy its understated handsomeness.
> 
> View attachment 12409943


That's very interesting. Have you got other picures of it?


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## jimmytamp

New bracelet on my 17...


----------



## Chucho73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten

View attachment 12524937
View attachment 12524941
View attachment 12524945


----------



## Cocas




----------



## sanik




----------



## MC88

My recently sold Golden eye Combat Sub.

Now I want back into the Glycine family. Thinking of going with an Airman this time, a blue one, but not sure which version yet, I just hate the new logo and MUST find one with the old style or no logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S




----------



## watchobs




----------



## jimmytamp

...I am Airman...


----------



## MC88

My DC 4 came today in the mail. Already find it a keeper. Fits the wrist well.

The question is canvas or leather??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

MC88 said:


> My DC 4 came today in the mail. Already find it a keeper. Fits the wrist well.
> 
> The question is canvas or leather??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about canvas for summer, leather for winter...


----------



## PetrosD

I bought a DC-4 in May. I was a bit dissatisfied because the crown on it is a bit wonky, but not worth sending in for warranty work. I kind of soured on it a bit as a result. But last Thursday night when I opened my watch box, the pull to wear it was great, so out of the watch box it came. After a full wound and time set to the Watchville app, it was ready to go.

I've worn it every day from last Friday through today, except for Sunday and Wednesday. On days that I wore it, it rested on a dresser at night. On days I didn't wear it, it spent the day and night on an Orbita watch winder.

I noticed that after 36 hours it was +1.5 sec. A few days later, it was roughly -1.5 sec. Today, after 8 days it's just -1 sec in total from when it was set. I'm both shocked and impressed by the accuracy. I'll take that from a mechanical any day.

I love the design of this watch, but because of the crown flaw it lost wrist time to other watches, including my Airman 1953 LE. Now I have a newfound respect and enjoyment for this watch.


----------



## aesirone




----------



## cariduro24

Glycine Combat Sub Phantom 48mm.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

The SST Chrono on ToxicShiznit nato


----------



## traczu

wtma said:


> The SST Chrono on ToxicShiznit nato


nice one! I loved mine, but unfortunatelly had to return it as it stopped working after few weeks.


----------



## wtma

traczu said:


> nice one! I loved mine, but unfortunatelly had to return it as it stopped working after few weeks.


So sorry to hear, mine has been running fine since I bought it 2.5 years ago. Where did you get it from if I may know?


----------



## traczu

wtma said:


> So sorry to hear, mine has been running fine since I bought it 2.5 years ago. Where did you get it from if I may know?


I got it from watchgooroo, bought it as new this year. Luckily there was no problem with return.


----------



## Cocas




----------



## castlk

Patagonico said:


> Combat Sub "Deep Blue"


Outstanding, great wrist shot!


----------



## castlk

_*Combat 6 Vintage on distressed kaki canvas

*_


----------



## aesirone

Seemed appropriate to wear the DC-4 today. Might even be the last time since I'm pretty sure it's going up for sale soon.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

aesirone said:


> Seemed appropriate to wear the DC-4 today. Might even be the last time since I'm pretty sure it's going up for sale soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It does look great on the vintage Bond NATO. I have one of those straps on order and will have to try it on my own DC-4. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## crakkajakka15

Patagonico said:


> Combat Sub "Deep Blue"


anymore wrist shots of this model? I'm about to purchase the same combo


----------



## cruisedave

Love this watch! Wow. That's a very blurry pic. I'll get a better one next time...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## ledr




----------



## Foch

Fuzzy vintage combat


----------



## lightspire




----------



## ledr




----------



## Patagonico

MC88 said:


> My DC 4 came today in the mail. Already find it a keeper. Fits the wrist well.
> 
> The question is canvas or leather??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canvas.

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Leather*_


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

My 2nd Glycine...



















Loving it!


----------



## picklepossy

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Higs




----------



## Bulletproof

My first glycine. It's gorgeous watch!


----------



## MStillwood

Ready for flight.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Bulletproof said:


> My first glycine. It's gorgeous watch!


Indeed it is. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## kipps

MStillwood, details about the bracelet please


----------



## MStillwood

Kipps, I took the bracelet from my Glycine Combat Sub ‘11 and it was a direct fit due to it also being a 20mm. Only problem was the solid end links have a different curvature than the Airman. That was easily enough solve by using some hollow end links I had from an old Seiko Oyster style bracelet I had in a junk drawer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

I love this watch. Great fit. Simple design. Quality make.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowman1

Hello, everyone. New guy here with a new Glycine. This one showed up in the mail last week and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Wiggy999

California Dial :


----------



## swe228

Two new acquisitions. Airman Base 22 Luminous 42mm on an aftermarket PVD mesh band and Combat Sub 48mm. Didn't think I could handle the 48mm size but it works.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## w4tchnut

swe228 said:


> Two new acquisitions. Airman Base 22 Luminous 42mm on an aftermarket PVD mesh band and Combat Sub 48mm. Didn't think I could handle the 48mm size but it works.
> View attachment 12701653
> View attachment 12701655


Impeccable taste!
I too have the Airman base 22. Got it mounted on a Zulu green canvas in the pic, but i also wear it on a PVD mesh.

And, not one, but two KMU48's.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

This time with its leather strap attached....


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Patagonico

Just arrived...


----------



## Patagonico

Combat Sub Deep Blue on Haveston NATO


----------



## eljay




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Barry S

My Vintage 1953 wearing its new "map pattern" cork strap from Martu:


----------



## anabuki

My Golden Eye on my first and only Horveen


----------



## w4tchnut

KMU 48 rose gold









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## wtma




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## shahtirthak

Airman 17 Purist on 24mm Navy Shiznit from ToxicNATO.


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barry S




----------



## raheelc

J969 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How do you like the Aquarius? I'm tempted to buy one but the size of the watch is making me hesitant.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez

Airman GL0058. My 1st in years. Pretty legit!!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## J969

raheelc said:


> How do you like the Aquarius? I'm tempted to buy one but the size of the watch is making me hesitant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I actually really like, I think it is beautiful and not too flashy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raheelc

J969 said:


> I actually really like, I think it is beautiful and not too flashy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How about size wise? Does it wear small? Possibility of seeing any wrist shots? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Picked this one up for the second time, at about half the price I paid the first time around. Love the look. Though, it is a little on the thick side.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

GL0076 combat sub. wearing now.
sooooo thin!

feels 2mm or so too small in width... almost flipped it
Had the 48mm GL0097 and it was like wearing a wall clock!- wish they made these in a 44mm


----------



## swe228

I had a Lagunare and regret the decision to sell it a couple years ago, very nice.


----------



## jkingrph

platinumEX said:


> Picked this one up for the second time, at about half the price I paid the first time around. Love the look. Though, it is a little on the thick side.


I like that, may have to look for one!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aquavit

Outside the Glycine Atelier in Bienne:


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jabiqq




----------



## uplockjock

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 11808170


Please, can someone identify? Simply beautiful.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

uplockjock said:


> Please, can someone identify? Simply beautiful.


Pretty sure it's the Glycine Eugene Meylan.

-- Wayne


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## swe228

My Glycine "family".


----------



## mcx

Aquavit said:


> Outside the Glycine Atelier in Bienne:
> 
> View attachment 12921231












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Leekster

Great thread.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmadams71

This is my first Glycine...and I'm loving it so far. It's an Airman 42 " double twelve" GL0062.


----------



## Cougar17

My Combat 6 on a leather Nato. I really love this watch. b-)


----------



## watchobs




----------



## hifi_hound

My Glycine F104 100th Anniversary LE on a jeans strap. I thought I would try something different.















And a couple more on a BandR bands jean strap


----------



## algoth

Finally received this beauty. It's the 36mm model on my skinny 17cm wrist. I'm really liking the size, it doesn't wear too small, nor is it too thick... Been comparing this to the Seiko SARB035 I bought around the same time upon hearing it being discontinued, and while the Seiko is a fantastic watch as well I think that this little thing will be getting more wrist time.


----------



## hifi_hound

Here's my Airman 44mm on a Haveston Carrier strap.


----------



## jabiqq




----------



## cubewerks

Got a strapcode super oyster for the sst









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten

Glycine SST Blue - just noticed the face of the dial came in two tone. Very subtle color changes - top half in black gently fades into blue @ 6 and 9 o'clock. Love the scallop bezel ring (2nd photo) on the edge of the watch as it hugs the sapphire glass.


----------



## PetrosD

The Airman Vintage 1953 LE.


----------



## PetrosD

Cousin of the Airman Vintage 1953 LE is the Airman DC-4, on the stock NATO.


----------



## mngdew

Just arrived... 18 Purist


----------



## instant

Airman 17


----------



## sanik




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## nmartinkdm

instant said:


> Airman 17


I'm falling more in love with these every time I see more pictures. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S




----------



## Barry S




----------



## LovecK

2pcs from my Glycine watch period...


----------



## Jimbo85281

Loving this guy!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anabuki




----------



## JamesT1978

My latest addition - an Airman SST-12, which I love. Have just ordered a Combat Sub!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

Colareb today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew

Jimbo85281 said:


> Colareb today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Wow, someone let it go. Congrats! I thought you were looking for the black dial.;-)
Do you mind telling me how much you paid for it?


----------



## Marly

Sub at the beach


----------



## Drudge




----------



## mngdew

Airman 18 38mm Royal Swiss Gold 
Soon to be mine...:-!


----------



## JamesT1978

New arrival today! A Combat Sub - really pleased with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

New fixoflex bracelet today. Perfect for this guy.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

LovecK said:


> 2pcs from my Glycine watch period...
> View attachment 13079223
> 
> View attachment 13079225


Great shots :-!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## TgeekB

Drudge said:


>


Which model is that? Would like to see it in white.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drudge

TgeekB said:


> Which model is that? Would like to see it in white.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Its the Glycine Incursore. They have a white version but I don't believe there is a white manual version like this black one.


----------



## TgeekB

Drudge said:


> Its the Glycine Incursore. They have a white version but I don't believe there is a white manual version like this black one.


I knew it was an Incursore but I wondered if you knew the model number so I could look it up.
Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mngdew

Siblings... Airman 18 38mm and 39mm.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

New arrival Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on a Horween leather strap.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Double post.


----------



## Marly

Looks great!


----------



## Tushar90

Mhutch said:


>


Now, that's a beauty. I have been contemplating between the Black and White dial. But after seeing your pics I think I'm going to go with the former.

Amazing pics.


----------



## celan




----------



## Kilograph

Got a new strap last week and love it.


----------



## Cocas




----------



## parsig9




----------



## Quality Edge

Combat Sub Aquarius on black and orange leather strap from Manserea.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## petesavva

*Re: Glycine Gallery*









SST


----------



## Jimbo85281

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## meiguoren

I have got to see one of these watches in person. They sure look fantastic but I have implemented a strict no buying until physically handled rule.


----------



## Jimbo85281

meiguoren said:


> I have got to see one of these watches in person. They sure look fantastic but I have implemented a strict no buying until physically handled rule.


I think you can forego that policy for an Airman. The 18 especially! It's superb.


----------



## swe228

Of my four CLASSIC (pre-Invicta) Glycines, Still my favorite.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Double 24 on an Erika's Original MN.


----------



## Bruiser

Combat 7 at the golf course.


----------



## mgladman

My brand new Airman Base 22 . . . Love the blue dial!


----------



## andreimaxim

My first Glycine arrived today, after reading a lot of topics about Glycine, the Airman or the SST version on this forum. Also huge thanks to badmojo71 for his photos of his Glycines that made me pull the trigger on an amazing watch.

To be honest, I feel that the photo doesn't do the watch enough justice.


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Picked up recently...GL0122


----------



## Pjerome

Airman 17 and Golden Eye Combat


----------



## richjusa1978

Combat Sub on Barton nato.

(I reckon Barton nato's are some of the best I've found)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubewerks

My vintage glycine, trimmed an 18mm strap to fit.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

7


----------



## dlee525

Bought this used from a forum member, I believe I'm now the third owner. Pretty happy with it, despite it being +11-12 s/d. Got it just in time for our family trip to Hawaii, the multiple time zones is handy and easy to read









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darkocean

Hi everybody. Could any of you tell me what year and model is this one? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Darryl Licht

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Just finished cleaning up my fathers old 1956 Glycine Airman. (more on this in a few...)
As I received it before cleaning:








After a light cleaning and lots of polishing of crystal:








With new Clockwork Synergy Silicone strap:








So, we know the SN is from 1956, but it has a later dial (Automatic and not Automatique), and later hands. We also know Dad sent it in for service sometime in the late 60s or early 70's. So we suspect that when serviced they found it easier to replace with a newer movement which required different hands and face. We also suspect that Werner Siegrist performed this work as the tips of the hands have been painted with his "trademark" white paint.

I am trying to trace all this repair work, and am hopeful someone here knows how to reach Mr. Werner Siegrist former owner of Falcon Watch Co. and former Glycine USA Repair Specialist???


----------



## ErzengelG

Airman 18 on a Hirsch "Buffalo" strap. It's an appropriate dress up for this watch and one of the few leather straps available in a shorter length.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

dlee525 said:


> Bought this used from a forum member, I believe I'm now the third owner. Pretty happy with it, despite it being +11-12 s/d. Got it just in time for our family trip to Hawaii, the multiple time zones is handy and easy to read


Meh, +11-12 just means longer before its slow enough for its first service. I don't let it bother me anymore.

Looks great by the way.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

darkocean said:


> Hi everybody. Could any of you tell me what year and model is this one?
> Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 13392035


That's definitely new. Check their website.


----------



## dlee525

Robotaz said:


> Meh, +11-12 just means longer before its slow enough for its first service. I don't let it bother me anymore.
> 
> Looks great by the way.


Yeap, I'm not worried! It's not my seiko Skx that just won't stay regulated lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Airman 46 1999 World Timer (Ref #3820)


----------



## platinumEX

I'd been wanting another Airman since selling my DC-4 a while ago. I've also been trying to find a cool white dialed watch. Done and done...


















It's the Airman No. 1 Purist, GL065. I'm really liking it so far. I think the 40mm case with 22mm lug width is great.


----------



## hedd

platinumEX said:


> I'd been wanting another Airman since selling my DC-4 a while ago. I've also been trying to find a cool white dialed watch. Done and done...
> 
> It's the Airman No. 1 Purist, GL065. I'm really liking it so far. I think the 40mm case with 22mm lug width is great.


What size is your wrist? Those are some great shots of what to expect size-wise.


----------



## platinumEX

hedd said:


> What size is your wrist? Those are some great shots of what to expect size-wise.


About 7 1/8-1/4". I think the thick lugs of the Airman with the wider than typical lug width make it feel larger. I think the size is perfect.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten

Combat Sub


----------



## stonehead887

I can finally join this thread! Picked up this Combat 6 at GTG yesterday. Loving it









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Glycine Airman 18 on Gas Gas Bones strap still getting lots of wrist time. (Im)patiently waiting on the factory bracelet to arrive.










-- Wayne


----------



## arcentaur

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Glycine Airman 18 on Gas Gas Bones strap still getting lots of wrist time. (Im)patiently waiting on the factory bracelet to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Wayne


Nice one. Any link to the source of the incoming bracelet pls? Thanks.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

arcentaur said:


> Nice one. Any link to the source of the incoming bracelet pls? Thanks.


I ordered the bracelet through Saltzman Watches.

-- Wayne


----------



## r-gordon-7

Here's a photo of my Airman 1953 Vintage LE next to my "white" Airman No.1. I'm posting this here to show the subtle difference in dial color between the not quite bright white dial of the "white" Airman No. 1 and the more "creamy" colored dial of the 1953 Vintage LE.

(I'm also posting it here because I want to insert the photo in a WUS PM response I'm drafting to a WUS PM I've received, but still can't find a way to insert a photo from one's own computer in a WUS PM. The only option for inserting a photo in a WUS PM seems to be to insert a photo that appears online and has a URL. So, as this photo now appears online, I can use the URL to insert the photo into the WUS PM... ;-) )


----------



## hedd

r-gordon-7 said:


> Here's a photo of my Airman 1953 Vintage LE next to my "white" Airman No.1. I'm posting this here to show the subtle difference in dial color between the not quite bright white dial of the "white" Airman No. 1 and the more "creamy" colored dial of the 1953 Vintage LE.
> 
> (I'm also posting it here because I want to insert the photo in a WUS PM response I'm drafting to a WUS PM I've received, but still can't find a way to insert a photo from one's own computer in a WUS PM. The only option for inserting a photo in a WUS PM seems to be to insert a photo that appears online and has a URL. So, as this photo now appears online, I can use the URL to insert the photo into the WUS PM... ;-) )


That is the 40mm right? It really makes the LE look clumsy by comparison. I never liked the "NOON," but it really stands out as wrong in this picture.

Regarding the color difference: I think the LE is supposed to look a bit patinaed and aged already, while the No 1 is supposed to look as it did when sold new.


----------



## r-gordon-7

hedd said:


> That is the 40mm right? It really makes the LE look clumsy by comparison. I never liked the "NOON," but it really stands out as wrong in this picture.
> 
> Regarding the color difference: I think the LE is supposed to look a bit patinaed and aged already, while the No 1 is supposed to look as it did when sold new.


No, the LE is 42 mm and the No. 1 is 36 mm. Though 36 mm is historically accurate, I find it a bit too small for my personal taste and prefer the 42 mm size. BTW, I don't mind the "NOON" at all. In fact, I believe it provides some symmetry to the dial, by placing four (rather than just three) sets of lettering - i.e. "Glycine Airman", "AM", "NOON" and "PM" - at the respective 24, 6, 12 & 18 hour "quadrant" positions around the dial. These are functionally unnecessary, but marginally helpful - and more balanced looking with the "NOON" than without. Just my subjective opinions, of course.


----------



## stonehead887

Combat and candy









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

Airman 9 in style...


----------



## hedd

r-gordon-7 said:


> No, the LE is 42 mm and the No. 1 is 36 mm. Though 36 mm is historically accurate, I find it a bit too small for my personal taste and prefer the 42 mm size. BTW, I don't mind the "NOON" at all. In fact, I believe it provides some symmetry to the dial, by placing four (rather than just three) sets of lettering - i.e. "Glycine Airman", "AM", "NOON" and "PM" - at the respective 24, 6, 12 & 18 hour "quadrant" positions around the dial. These are functionally unnecessary, but marginally helpful - and more balanced looking with the "NOON" than without. Just my subjective opinions, of course.


Oh yeah, I see the difference in lug widths now. The 36 doesn't appear as small next to a 42mm as I thought it would. Thanks for the notes.


----------



## Trinityten

F 104 - 40mm


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## sanik




----------



## anabuki




----------



## sanik

Fajny rocznicowy Combat


----------



## sanik

Fajny rocznicowy Combat


----------



## stonehead887

By the beach...and in the grass









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Tickythebull

Eugene









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## ned-ludd

F104 Regulateur (on my 175mm / 7" wrist)


----------



## Misticuf

Side by side photo of my Airman Special (1965) recently restored by James Sadilek (ccwatchmaker) and the Airman No. 1 I just got last week.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## PetrosD

I just picked up this Combat Sub (my first CS, my third Glycine). Unboxed it yesterday evening, gave it a wound and wore it a bit this afternoon and evening. I'm not yet sure that I like the aesthetics or whether it's a keeper. But it's surprisingly accurate. It's +2.5s over the past 24 hours. I'll keep an eye on it over the coming days to see it's accuracy.

I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing it has a Sellita powering the GL0244 movement in it.


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Cvp33

My two favorite things......Glycine and bronze watches. It will soon be mine.


----------



## PetrosD

I didn't really click with the Combat Sub from Costco, so it's going back and I picked up this one from watchgooroo instead. Cost a bit more but I must prefer it. Just got this today and strapped it on.


----------



## raheelc

Has anyone bought the new bronze airman? Would love to see some pictures! 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Patagonico

Has anyone bought the new "The Chief" airman?


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## PetrosD

Airman 1953 LE on a NATO from the now-closed Ague Trading Co.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Trinityten

Glycine 40mm Classic - simple yet elegant


----------



## Trinityten

Glycine 40mm Classic - simple yet elegant


----------



## sanik




----------



## swe228

Still love the classics.


----------



## sanik




----------



## MrZeke

Just picked up this combat 43mm, what a clean looking watch! I love how the minute hand extends all the way to the edge, accurate timing, love it!


----------



## sanik




----------



## blcklab666

Patagonico said:


> Has anyone bought the new "The Chief" airman?


What makes it "The Chief?" I can see the font is more vintage. What else is different than other vintage series models?


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## sanik




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd

I give up! I cannot figure out WHY this photo keeps getting flipped!


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Topi

Here's my 39 mm Airman 18 GMT on a Burbot and reindeer skin Nato strap made by Punavuoren Ranneke.


----------



## Split-2nd

Cool strap, Topi!!!


----------



## Topi

^Thanks. It's something I'd been eyeing for a long time but couldn't quite make myself order one as it is fairly expensive. When I read they were planning to stop production and offering 20% percent off for the final straps I had to finally get one. These straps were made to order, with various ways to customize them (stiching, hardware, backing leather colour, length), so I had to wait four weeks after ordering but I'm happy with the strap. It feels supple, comfortable from day one, yet somehow rigid. Also the upper strap is quite thin which keeps the whole thing lower than I expected. Very happy.

However, the quality of the buckle doesn't seem to fit the quality of the leatherwork. Otherwise the loops are good quality (I've had their usual leather Nato for years now and the loops have taken a lot of punishment in the form of sweat, water etc. with no visible consequences. It also has a buckle with better feel. Go figure.).


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## stonehead887

New in the stable. Just arrived today, my second Glycine










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

stonehead887 said:


> New in the stable. Just arrived today, my second Glycine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Is that the new bronze release?


----------



## medic1




----------



## stonehead887

Split-2nd said:


> Is that the new bronze release?


Yes it is, gromit from massdrop, £410 all in including import costs to UK. They currently have a bronze Airman for sale

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

stonehead887 said:


> Yes it is, gromit from massdrop, £410 all in including import costs to UK. They currently have a bronze Airman for sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


I'd grab the braonze airman if it were 42mm instead of 44. The bronze Sub looks better in your pics then it did on Massdrop. Congrats!


----------



## Split-2nd

stonehead887 said:


> Yes it is, gromit from massdrop, £410 all in including import costs to UK. They currently have a bronze Airman for sale
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


I'd grab the bronze airman if it were 42mm instead of 44. The bronze Sub looks better in your pics then it did on Massdrop. Congrats!


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## AndersoK

Really enjoying the Combat Sub 42 Bronze GL0281 (green/grey version). Added a dark grey perlon strap.


----------



## stonehead887

AndersoK said:


> Really enjoying the Combat Sub 42 Bronze GL0281 (green/grey version). Added a dark grey perlon strap.
> 
> View attachment 13891005


Nice one. Is your dial fade out from top to bottom?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

I may regret not snagging that massdrop. Looks awesome!


----------



## Sugman

Just got it, today...


----------



## AndersoK

stonehead887 said:


> Nice one. Is your dial fade out from top to bottom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I think the light is causing the fade appearance; it is the same color throughout the dial.


----------



## stonehead887

AndersoK said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think the light is causing the fade appearance; it is the same color throughout the dial.


Cheers, I can't make up my mind if mine is fade out or not. It's making my eyes go funny looking at it so much!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndersoK

stonehead887 said:


> Cheers, I can't make up my mind if mine is fade out or not. It's making my eyes go funny looking at it so much!


You know, you may be right regarding the fade effect. The more I look at the dial in different lights and angles, the more I see the upper section staying lighter than the bottom.


----------



## AndersoK

duplicate post of above


----------



## stonehead887

Combat 6 tonight









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd

Duplicate. Sorry.


----------



## swe228

Can't beat that lume. Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Ace34

Combat 6 Moonphase


----------



## Ace34

Combat 6 Moonphase
View attachment 13916837


----------



## sanik




----------



## Mikefable

Just got it today! Not big on metal bracelets so I can't decide what color leather I should go with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## stonehead887

Bronze Glycine Combat Sub and Combat 6









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BoriAmra

sanik said:


>


Where I can buy this strap? Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

Airman 17 Purist.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## stonehead887

Bronze Sub









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## shahtirthak

Airman 17 Purist.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## sanik




----------



## JamieWF

Here is my grandfather's Glycine, back from restoration. Can anyone tell me anything about it?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## watchobs




----------



## watchobs




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Watching the clock


----------



## sanik




----------



## Clyderiver-78

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Clyderiver-78

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Resized


----------



## Clyderiver-78

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Resized

View attachment 14214425


----------



## twintop

Airman Double Twelve


----------



## sanik

No 1


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Palomas al fresco...


----------



## ToBeDetermined

View attachment 14217335

Palomas al fresco...


----------



## Drudge




----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Usafwolfe

Love my new GL0078!


----------



## Usafwolfe

View attachment 14272089

Love my new GL0078!


----------



## stonehead887

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14265861


Great pic, great watch

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## watchobs




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Just got this one back from service today. Kudos to LAWW for the good work.










Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Airman Double Twelve

View attachment 14405809


----------



## medic1




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## sanik




----------



## twintop

Airman DT


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## shahtirthak

Airman 17 Purist









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## wmshell

Twintop, Who makes the band you have on your Double Twelve???
-Bill


----------



## LOWapproach




----------



## soymicmic

I'm very happy with my new GL0102










Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## sanik




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Cuba Libres on a cool Saturday night


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## neilziesing

How about this blast from the past?


----------



## yankeexpress

GL0093, GL0092, GL0088


----------



## hedd

yankeexpress said:


> GL0093, GL0092, GL0088


except for the goldeneye, those are the two models I like. Nice job!


----------



## yankeexpress

hedd said:


> except for the goldeneye, those are the two models I like. Nice job!


Great watches at amazingly affordable prices.


----------



## sanik




----------



## colorblind

Airman 18 on watch stew*ard strap:


----------



## ned-ludd

Airman 8 3876 Chronograph (Purist conversion)


----------



## yankeexpress

GL0185


----------



## LOWapproach




----------



## andyjohnson




----------



## jimmytamp

Hellooo...










Cheers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Man Always

*Re: Glycine Gallery*

Here you go!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## chili1619




----------



## PetrosD

chili1619 said:


> View attachment 14567447


Great watch, I have that same one. It pairs nicely with some straps with orange. I have worn it on an orange leather strap and a black Barton Elite Silicone with an orange back.


----------



## chili1619

PetrosD said:


> Great watch, I have that same one. It pairs nicely with some straps with orange. I have worn it on an orange leather strap and a black Barton Elite Silicone with an orange back.


That rubber black & orange strap looks good! Is that a Barton strap?


----------



## PetrosD

chili1619 said:


> That rubber black & orange strap looks good! Is that a Barton strap?


Yes, a Barton Elite.


----------



## yankeexpress

GL0281 and GL0242


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Quantumleap

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rixcafe

My father's 1956 AOPA and my 2018 Limited Edition.


----------



## hedd

rixcafe said:


> My father's 1956 AOPA and my 2018 Limited Edition.


Is it just me, or is it distortion, or is the 24 like twice the size of the 12 on your dad's?


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> Is it just me, or is it distortion, or is the 24 like twice the size of the 12 on your dad's?


Most definitely crystal distortion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Bryden

Black Friday giveaway arrived today.


----------



## rixcafe

Dad's 1956 Airman


----------



## jim teo




----------



## watchobs




----------



## Brice

Rafting in South China, with my faithful Airman&#8230;

























































































































































Cheers,
Brice


----------



## booboobear

Multiple Glycines on the wrist today! First, the Double Twelve on a fantastic Man Cave Leather distressed black/brown leather strap that really highlights the tan/creme dial of this beast. Then, the Green Goblin, also on a Man Cave Leather dark gray strap that really works well with the gray/green radiant dial, even to the point the strap takes on a green hue (at least to me).

Can't say enough about working with Mykola Prysiazhnyi of Man Cave Leather of Ukraine, via Etsy. Great to deal with, very responsive to Emails, quick delivery (+/- 10 business days) and the straps are simply top notch quality. Soft, comfortable, and Mykola allows you to customize stitching at no up charge. I especially like the over-sized, singular keeper design of his straps, as I constantly am adjusting the floating 2nd keeper common to most straps, as I prefer to wear my straps (and bracelets) a bit looser on the wrist. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sugman

My wife painted the wall in my son's bedroom. What nine-year-old boy wouldn't love this?!?!


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Patagonico

Airman 1953 LE w/ new strap "single pass nato".


----------



## Patagonico

Repetido


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## mydemise

Glycine Airman DC-4 'Purist' GL0072


----------



## Usafwolfe

This is the next watch I want to add to my collection. Nice photos!



mydemise said:


> Glycine Airman DC-4 'Purist' GL0072
> 
> View attachment 14863509
> View attachment 14863513
> View attachment 14863515
> View attachment 14863517


----------



## PetrosD

mydemise said:


> Glycine Airman DC-4 'Purist' GL0072
> 
> View attachment 14863509
> View attachment 14863513
> View attachment 14863515
> View attachment 14863517


That's a great strap pairing. I like the deployant clasp. May I ask what strap and clasp they are?


----------



## yankeexpress

It's Bronze^^


----------



## mydemise

PetrosD said:


> That's a great strap pairing. I like the deployant clasp. May I ask what strap and clasp they are?


Thanks! I have so many bands/straps that I usually change out the strap on my watches every couple of weeks. But this leather strap is staying on the DC-4, it just matches perfectly. I picked this one up from Amazon last year:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CXLZVD3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...l&sprefix=buttefly+clasp+w,fashion,214&sr=1-4


----------



## mydemise

Usafwolfe said:


> This is the next watch I want to add to my collection. Nice photos!


Thank you! Make sure you check out Ashford.com and watchgooroo from ebay when you decide to buy. You should be able to find a DC-4 purist for <$450


----------



## mydemise

yankeexpress said:


> It's Bronze^^


Still kicking myself for not picking one of these up last year when they were like $399. Really wish I had pulled the trigger on a blue one.. Nice watches Yankee!!


----------



## PetrosD

mydemise said:


> Thanks! I have so many bands/straps that I usually change out the strap on my watches every couple of weeks. But this leather strap is staying on the DC-4, it just matches perfectly. I picked this one up from Amazon last year:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CXLZVD3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...l&sprefix=buttefly+clasp+w,fashion,214&sr=1-4


Thanks for the reply! I think I have that same strap, it's the buckle that I need.


----------



## d1st

yankeexpress said:


> It's Bronze^^


Glycine really nailed this one! Beautiful watch.


----------



## d1st

GL0257


----------



## d1st

View attachment 14890675


View attachment 14890681


View attachment 14890685










The Combat Sub 46mm GL0257


----------



## uscgmac

My new combat sub









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fotis Calphas

My Airman Purist 42 on a RIOS 1931 strap









Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Emre




----------



## Sugman




----------



## acrolyu2

Glycine Combat 6 Classic 36mm


----------



## sanik




----------



## d1st

My wonderful Airman 44


----------



## Sugman




----------



## RidingDonkeys




----------



## Sugman




----------



## WeirdGuy




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Double 24 today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Combat Sub


----------



## WeirdGuy

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Combat Sub


I want this model.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

WeirdGuy said:


> I want this model.


Ref# 3908.3 pre Invicta.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Ref# 3908.3 pre Invicta.


Thanks, Van.


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## Patagonico

Glycine Combat 7


----------



## WeirdGuy




----------



## WeirdGuy

ArmsOfTime said:


> View attachment 15007301


So nice.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Brice

Locked down in Paris

















Cheers,
Brice


----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## config

Brice said:


> Locked down in Paris
> 
> View attachment 15053697
> 
> 
> View attachment 15053703
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Very nice! Was the magnifying bubble added? Love it!


----------



## config

Brice said:


> Locked down in Paris
> 
> View attachment 15053697
> 
> 
> View attachment 15053703
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Very nice! Was the magnifying bubble added? Love it!


----------



## Brice

config said:


> Very nice! Was the magnifying bubble added? Love it!


Thank you for appreciation.
The magnifying lens is part of the original 1953 set-up.

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Sugman

Decided a bracelet/strap exchange was much cheaper than a new watch...


----------



## hedd

I decided to indulge in some red rocks straps that I've been eyeing for about a year.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Combat chrono


----------



## blaster99

GL0271


----------



## Jimbo85281

No. 747









Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Falco 67




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Sugman

^^^ love that blue/white color ^^^


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

Brand new GL0095. I know it's too big for some people, but I really love it.


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

Dreaded Double Post.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## pickle puss

The group of 6


----------



## Calumets

*Re: Glycine Gallery*


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten

Love the scalloped edge bezel


----------



## booboobear




----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## booboobear

Playing around with different straps for the new DC-4. Today, on a Watch Steward black Original.


----------



## Penduyboy

Glycine Combat Sub on OM Rubber strap.Love the contrast


----------



## Penduyboy

Sorry...Double Post.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## medic1

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15218207


That's a very nice pic.... What color does the lume glow?


----------



## sanik




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Skynet3132

Classy vibes tonight


----------



## Sugman

medic1 said:


> That's a very nice pic.... What color does the lume glow?


Thanks! It's a green glow. It initially fades fairly quickly, but levels out pretty well. I can still see it during that 0500 bathroom run.


----------



## sanik




----------



## DADIWATCH

Updated my little collection

Airman 8 36mm. copper dial
Airman 17 46mm. (early with Eta A07.171)
Airman SST 06 44mm. tonneau
Airman Luminous 42mm. black PVD coated
Airman SST 06 Double 24 44mm. tonneau
Combat 7 42mm.
Combat 7 43mm. "Pumpkin"
Eugene Meylan ivory dial, applied index without lume 42mm. cushion
Eugene Meylan black dial, printed index with lume 42mm. cushion
Incursore diamonds dial 44mm.
Lagunare Chrono big 9 46mm.
Airman 7 53mm.


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Always a reliable choice


----------



## sanik




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Combat Chronograph


----------



## Sugman




----------



## FBach

Love my Glycines...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

A Glycine you don't see every day. It took me five years to find and buy one, as it was a limited edition of just 50 made for a Polish watch forum.










I'll be searching for a common model Combat Sub with black bezel and bracelet to fit to this one.


----------



## bruy




----------



## ChuckW




----------



## TedG954

Brand new pre-Invicta Old Stock Combat Chrono with Valjoux 7750


----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## mydemise




----------



## Sugman




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## bdev




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Skynet3132

42mm, 40mm and 36mm for comparison

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejhc11

Just got this from another forum, didn't need another watch, lol... But the watch was new unworn with an additional NATO strap and a great price on a Swiss automatic with sapphire crystal plus 200m water resistance. I also liked the PVD and full Arabic numerals for easy read. Also my 1st Glycine...


----------



## toolr

Just picked up this GL0269 Heritage Vintage from AD. Absolutely love it!


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman

The "Costco Sub" on a bracelet from a different Combat Sub...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JLittle

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15592361


If I get a Glycine, THIS is the one. It's a beauty.


----------



## Sugman

JLittle said:


> If I get a Glycine, THIS is the one. It's a beauty.


Thanks. It started out with the black bracelet, but I think that Di-Modell Carbonio really freshens it up. The black bracelet went onto my Costco Combat Sub.


----------



## cratercraver

DADIWATCH said:


> Updated my little collection
> 
> Airman 8 36mm. copper dial
> Airman 17 46mm. (early with Eta A07.171)
> Airman SST 06 44mm. tonneau
> Airman Luminous 42mm. black PVD coated
> Airman SST 06 Double 24 44mm. tonneau
> Combat 7 42mm.
> Combat 7 43mm. "Pumpkin"
> Eugene Meylan ivory dial, applied index without lume 42mm. cushion
> Eugene Meylan black dial, printed index with lume 42mm. cushion
> Incursore diamonds dial 44mm.
> Lagunare Chrono big 9 46mm.
> Airman 7 53mm.
> View attachment 15362048
> View attachment 15362049
> View attachment 15362051
> View attachment 15362050
> View attachment 15362052
> View attachment 15362053
> View attachment 15362054
> View attachment 15362055
> View attachment 15362056
> View attachment 15362057
> View attachment 15362058
> View attachment 15362059


Wow! That "little collection" is extensive! Now I don't know how to refer to my little collection of 2 Glycines.


----------



## cratercraver

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Combat Chronograph


That is a beautiful Glycine -- love it!


----------



## sanik




----------



## tymezone




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

cratercraver said:


> That is a beautiful Glycine -- love it!


Thank you brother. I'm still trying to source the right leather strap for it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## ejhc11

sanik said:


>


That's a nice looking Glycine..! Anyone know which model is this?


----------



## parsig9




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## sanik




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## GMTtwotone

Lovin the Combat Sub 42. Can't wait to try a 46.


----------



## sanik




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## sanik




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## CA805JV

I'm new to the club.....


----------



## GMTtwotone

New mesh


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## TheGreek

Airman Base 22. Pre-Invicta buyout.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone

Decisions....


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdubb40




----------



## GMTtwotone

Bdubb40 said:


> View attachment 15764189
> View attachment 15764189
> View attachment 15764189


Awesome color, hope to add one to my collection


----------



## GMTtwotone

Code Red


----------



## sanik




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## bdev

Here are some pics of watches that I used to own. Sold them all to buy other watches but I do have a white dial Double Twelve on the way to me (just like the one pictured).


----------



## tymezone




----------



## GMTtwotone

Little 70s drilled lug action


----------



## dan360




----------



## TedG954




----------



## sanik




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## TedG954




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## LP49

So, two years ago I owned a submariner, navitimer and an omega. Although expensive, I started to think that they weren't really unique. So, I sold all three and started collecting only Airmen from Andres Stikkers' book, which to me have more character. So, here's what I ended up with:

All of them I posted individually on the "what glycine are you wearing today" forum, so I won't repeat them here. Right now I'm thinking about rounding out the collection with an Airman 2000, Airman 18 and one of the vintage Airman Specials. My grails are the 1968 SST chronograph, 2006 Double 24, 2008 Special II, 2009 Double 24 09 and the F104 Regulator. If anyone has any leads on getting one of those, I would be eternally grateful! Thanks.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Salgud

This many Glycines are obcine. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954

Add a Black NIB SST 12


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> View attachment 15884108


A terrific collection!!..


----------



## Thunder1

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 15885120
> 
> 
> Add a Black NIB SST 12


Another cool collection!!..


----------



## TedG954




----------



## steven.w49

Brand new Glycine Combat 6 36mm


----------



## Dingo2017

Jazzmaster said:


> Let's see those Glycines!
> 
> *Airman Base 22 GMT*


Wow so nice


----------



## Dingo2017

danza said:


> *Re: Glycine Gallery*


Wow another one that is cool


----------



## LP49

I really, really like this Horween Daluca on my 1953 Vintage. Very comfortable. I've started going through their "clearance" items exclusively and have come up with some good deals.


----------



## sanik

No1


----------



## websturr




----------



## DS/B MCS




----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Rostovchav

Got this one today


----------



## LP49

platinumEX said:


>


Hi-what model number?


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Hi-what model number?


Inquiring minds need to know!!..


----------



## platinumEX

LP49 said:


> Hi-what model number?





Thunder1 said:


> Inquiring minds need to know!!..


Model is 3863.19.kmziz - a limited edition of only 50 made for Polish watch forum KMZiZ.


----------



## LP49

platinumEX said:


> Model is 3863.19.kmziz - a limited edition of only 50 made for Polish watch forum KMZiZ.


Great piece--congrats!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49




----------



## watchmenottv

sanik said:


>


Where did u get this strap?


----------



## LP49




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Paxman

Glycine Combat


----------



## soboy

My GL0092 on a Milanese Mesh Bracelet - the Combat Sub dresses up well.


----------



## LP49

soboy said:


> My GL0092 on a Milanese Mesh Bracelet - the Combat Sub dresses up well.
> 
> View attachment 16139130


Really like that look!


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman




----------



## soboy

LP49 said:


> Really like that look!


Thank you! I saw the GL0092 advertised on a Glycine website a few years ago with that mesh bracelet. I liked the look also so decided to give it a try. It really dresses the watch up!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Aquavit




----------



## Spuz Zard

I really love wearing my little Glycine, it just wears so comfortably! And the black DLC coating is just as beautiful as the day I bought it, not a scratch to be seen. It is truly amazing out of all my watches this one is the real deal in terms of scratch resistant.
I need more arms so I can wear this more offen.































And I think that even those 2 seals know a good thing when they see it!


----------



## Cocas




----------



## mcx

Could someone please post the new Combat Sub GMT range. Glycine really made some beautiful watches here. Would love some wrist shots.


----------



## soboy




----------



## jmh86325




----------



## basculante

$325 How can you beat it? Came on Oyster style bracelet but threw a grey NATO on it.


----------



## soboy

Combat Sub GL0092 on vintage leather strap


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Bob Orr

Just got a few new bronze combat subs for good deal. Here’s the blue dial, blue leather strap wearing today


----------



## acrolyu2

C


----------



## Avo




----------



## twintop

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Bob Orr

Here the Black Vintage with a simpler strap


----------



## LP49

Salgud said:


> This many Glycines are obcine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I guess so, because none are in my posession now.


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## twintop




----------



## Kadima

That's mine, Lagunare with ETA 7750, working almost perfect.


----------



## Knutikov

Glycine Rettangolo 3809









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Orr

Have I posted this one ?? Always good for a second round


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## Hungarian

bdev said:


> Here are some pics of watches that I used to own. Sold them all to buy other watches but I do have a white dial Double Twelve on the way to me (just like the one pictured).
> 
> View attachment 15794046
> View attachment 15794048
> View attachment 15794050
> View attachment 15794051
> View attachment 15794052





bdev said:


> Here are some pics of watches that I used to own. Sold them all to buy other watches but I do have a white dial Double Twelve on the way to me (just like the one pictured).
> 
> View attachment 15794046
> View attachment 15794048
> View attachment 15794050
> View attachment 15794051
> View attachment 15794052


Very clean. What's the Ref: number? Thanks


----------



## Hungarian

sanik said:


>


Curious what the Ref: number is.


----------



## bdev

Hungarian said:


> Very clean. What's the Ref: number? Thanks


GL0202


----------



## Hungarian

bdev said:


> GL0202


Sorry, I was asking about this one:


----------



## bdev

Hungarian said:


> Sorry, I was asking about this one:
> View attachment 16671639


3916.4


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Couple of the first Swiss autos purchased. Hard to beat bang for buck


----------



## Hungarian

Here are two I picked up and I love them both equally. First one is a Ref. 3842 and the other is a GL0124.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

GL0222. The bezel numerals were blue originally.


----------



## DADIWATCH

My 12


----------



## Native Voice

GL0256


----------



## seikomatic




----------



## seikomatic




----------



## seikomatic




----------



## x29Saab

Glycine Combat 6 36mm


----------



## Russ1965

Airman 18 in 38mm:


----------



## aquaoren

My first Glycine.
Runs at +4 sec/day


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Fahoo Forays

seikomatic said:


> View attachment 16928732
> View attachment 16928733


Is that bezel 3D printed?


----------



## Sugman




----------



## erictramp

Here's an vintage one....









I have (more than) several of these EPSA (Ervin Piquerez S.A.) "Compressor" cased watches from the 1960's - various brands, usually with an ETA 2451/2 movement. While the EPSA "Super Compressors" are commonly associated with pricey double crown vintage divers, the Compressor or Super Compressor designation had to do with how the casing back sealed, rather than the number of crowns. IMOO, an extra crown = an extra source of potential ingress of water 😐. At any rate, I like the look and price of the single crown EPSA cased compressors, and have this GP Glycine example, as well as some SS ones. The original crown is usually cross hatched, some times branded/crosshatched......








This Glycine, while thankfully having what appears to be the original crown...








Also shows it's wear - barely visible hatching.

These snap back models are pretty plain (some epsa compressors have cool backs, i.e. vintage enicars)








But what IS cool, is the inside has Deep Diver engraving, and a date the case was made ( always a plus when I can somewhat date a vintage watch 🙂)








Anyway, I bought it, cleaned it up, and it's running pretty good for it's age


----------



## Evolutionary Reject




----------



## przemyslaw

Base 22


----------



## Russ1965

Airman 18


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------

